# Stör - Wiederansiedelung



## Fischer am Inn (16. November 2018)

Hallo miteinander,

ein Forschungszentrum, das die Wiederansiedelung des Störs bei uns wissenschaftlich begleiten soll, wird mit Millionenbeträgen gefördert:

https://www.igb-berlin.de/news/bund...-nationalen-zentrums-zur-wiederansiedlung-des

Servus
Fischer am Inn


----------



## Andal (16. November 2018)

Eine Art wiederansiedeln, die seit über 40 Jahren als ausgestorben gilt. Für wie blöd halten die einen eigentlich?


----------



## Michael.S (16. November 2018)

Das ist von 2011, soweit ich weis hat man auch schon einige fangen können die dann zurückgesetzt wurden

*Der Stör ist zurück in der Oste*
15.10.2011
OBERNDORF. Die international vielbeachteten Bemühungen, den Europäischen Stör (Acipenser sturio) in der Oste wieder heimisch zu machen, haben am Wochenende einen Riesenschritt nach vorne gemacht. In Oberndorf startete das Berliner Leibniz-Institut für Gewässerkunde und Binnenfischerei (IGB) die größte bislang im Osteland vorgenommene Besatzaktion mit dem in Deutschland seit langem ausgestorbenen Kaviarfisch.

Am 2009 eingeweihten schwimmenden Stördenkmal "Hein Stör" in Oberndorf und anschließend im Oberlauf der Oste zwischen Bremervörde und Zeven wurden insgesamt 500 Jungstöre aus französischer Nachzucht dem Elbnebenfluss übergeben. Weitere 500 Jungfische sollen sich vom kommenden Frühjahr an in der Oste tummeln können.

"Das ist ein historischer Moment," urteilte in Oberndorf der Vorsitzende des Arbeitskreises Wanderfische, Wolfgang Schütz (Osten), in Anwesenheit vieler Vertreter aus Kommunalpolitik, Wassersport und Sportfischerei. Schütz setzte gemeinsam mit dem Diplom-Biologen Dr. Jörn Geßner vom Leibniz-Institut in Obermdorf symbolisch 20 Jungstöre in die Oste ein.


----------



## kati48268 (16. November 2018)

https://fischundfang.de/rueckkehr-der-riesen-12181/


----------



## knutwuchtig (17. November 2018)

Andal schrieb:


> Eine Art wiederansiedeln, die seit über 40 Jahren als ausgestorben gilt. Für wie blöd halten die einen eigentlich?


 hat doch mit dem lachs auch geklappt


----------



## Tobias85 (17. November 2018)

@Andal : Ich glaube, der Artikel ist an der Stelle einfach unsauber formuliert. Meiner Recherche nach gibt es noch ein letztes Laichgebiet in Europa, und zwar in Frankreich. Somit ist die Art zwar in Deutschland ausgestorben, aber noch nicht ganz.


----------



## paladin82 (17. Januar 2019)

Die Projekte Nordseestör und Ostseestör laufen ja schon eine Weile. Es gibt sogar schon Anzeichen für erste ausgewachsene Rückkehrer. Ein großer Stör im Oderbruch ist leider Opfer von Fischwilderei geworden:
https://www.wanderfisch.info/news/augen-auf-was-fischer-und-angler-tun-koennen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (17. Januar 2019)

es wurden auch in den Fischernetzen der boddenfischer störe gefangen


----------



## fishhawk (17. Januar 2019)

Hallo,



> in großer Stör im Oderbruch ist leider Opfer von Fischwilderei geworden:



Leider wird im Pressebericht nicht das Wort "Fischwilderer" sondern "Angler" verwendet.  Das ist für unsere Zunft wahrscheinlich nicht besondeers imagefördernd.


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Januar 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Leider wird im Pressebericht nicht das Wort "Fischwilderer" sondern "Angler" verwendet.



Na es wird ja wahrscheinlich auch einer gewesen sein, ein Angler natürlich!
Fischgeil wie viele, Beute orientiert und Sau doof noch dazu, sich dann noch mit dem Fisch abfotografieren zu lassen!

Jürgen


----------



## fishhawk (17. Januar 2019)

Hallo,

wenn es um Verkehrssünder geht, verwenden die Pressefritzen aber nicht "Autofahrer",  sondern "Raser", "Drängler" "Rüpel" etc. .

Macht halt keinen Spaß, mit solchen Leuten über einen kamm geschoren zu werden und Auto fahren die meisten Journalisten selber.

Und da es in Brandenburg war, könnte es sogar sein, dass der Typ nicht mal nen Fischereischein hatte.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (17. Januar 2019)

jetzt ne frage könnte das auch ein sterlet aus ner überfluteten anlage gewesen sein .hatte der fisch ne Markierung gehabt oder sogar einen Sender.


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Januar 2019)

esox02 schrieb:


> jetzt ne frage könnte das auch ein sterlet aus ner überfluteten anlage gewesen sein



Sterlet hat eine Endgröße von einem Meter und das was da am Galgen hängt, sieht eher nach 1,80m-2m aus!


fishhawk schrieb:


> Und da es in Brandenburg war, könnte es sogar sein, dass der Typ nicht mal nen Fischereischein hatte.


Die Oder hat ja auch noch eine polnische Seite, aber auch dies ist reine Spekulation, was die Herkunft des Fängers angeht?
Eigentlich ist es auch egal welche Dumpfbratze den Fisch nun abgeschlagen hat, es macht ihn nicht wieder lebendig!

Jürgen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (17. Januar 2019)

na ja wenn ich bedenke das der stör bei uns geschützt war und der letzte im Rhein gefangene im Bonner Bundeskanzleramt verspeist wurde...…


----------



## Taxidermist (17. Januar 2019)

esox02 schrieb:


> der letzte im Rhein gefangene im Bonner Bundeskanzleramt verspeist wurde...…



Ja stimmt, anlässlich einer Feier zur deutschen Einheit, entweder 1990 oder 1991, von unseren Volksvertretern auf gegessen!
Ich habe dazu sogar mal die Speisekarte im Netz gefunden, einen Zeitungsartikel gab es auch, weiß aber leider nicht mehr wo?

Jürgen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (17. Januar 2019)

man sind wir alt geworden
aber im Rhein sind von einem angeltyp mit dem ich im netz kontakt hatte auch welche gefangen worden hat sie aber alle wieder eingesetzt


----------



## NaabMäx (17. Januar 2019)

Hallo,
ich halte das Störprojekt als eine großartige Aktion, auch wenn nicht alles auf anhieb klappt, bzw. es das Eine oder Andere schwarze Schaf gibt.
Auch in der Donau wurden Ende letzten Jahres wieder eine größere Anzahl Sterlete gesetzt.

MFG
M


----------



## fishhawk (17. Januar 2019)

Hallo,



> ich halte das Störprojekt als eine großartige Aktion



Da bist du nicht der einzige.

Wenn man bedenkt, dass es in der Donau früher sogar Hausen gegeben haben soll. Aber lieber Sterlet, als gar keine heimische Störart.

Ich war Mitte der 90er mal zum  Beluga-Angeln  im Uraldelta. Die sollen mittlerweile auch vom Aussterben bedroht sein.

Die Angler sind da aber definitiv nicht schuld.


----------



## Lajos1 (18. Januar 2019)

Hallo,

meines Wissens war früher der Hausen bis etwa Passau nachweisbar, aber die Staustufen am "Eisernen Tor" haben dem den Garaus gemacht.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Januar 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> aber die Staustufen am "Eisernen Tor" haben dem den Garaus gemacht.



Bis dahin kommen die schon seit "Glasnost" nicht mehr, die werden schon im Delta abgefangen und geschlachtet!

Jürgen


----------



## Lajos1 (18. Januar 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Bis dahin kommen die schon seit "Glasnost" nicht mehr, die werden schon im Delta abgefangen und geschlachtet!
> 
> Jürgen


 Hallo,

die erste Staustufe besteht aber schon seit über 50 Jahren. Seitdem ist es vorbei mit dem Aufstieg.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Taxidermist (18. Januar 2019)

So ein letztes OT von mir, denn eigentlich geht es hier ja um die Störe der Oder (Baltischer Stör) .











Jürgen


----------



## Laichzeit (18. Januar 2019)

Ich meine, dass letztes Jahr angekündigt wurde, an den beiden Staustufen einen Fischpass zu bauen. Finde leider nichts konkretes dazu.
Störgängige Fischpässe wurden dort schon lange gefordert, sind aber mangels Willen und der allgemeinen Schwierigkeit, für mehrere Meter lange Fische Becken zu bauen, nie über die Planung raus gekommen.


----------



## NaabMäx (18. Januar 2019)

Das Problem, die Donau ist leider um ein vieles stärker verbaut als z.B. die Elbe.

Das Eiserne Tor, und alle anderen Staustufen weiter oben.
Bis Weltenburg und noch darüber hinaus sind die Störe einst gezogen zuzüglich Nebengewässer. 
Stör laicht u.a. in Bächen mit kaum 0,5-1m Wassertiefe.
Der Sterletbesatzes war diesmal wieder in Regensburg. Die letzten Jahre wurden an verschiedenen Orten bis runter nach Passau besetzt.
Ich freu mich über jeden, der bei euch zum laichen zurückkommt. 
Allen die mit Rat und Tat im Norden das fördern ein herzliches Danke aus dem Süden.
Aber auch unsere Kollegen hier, die sich für Sterlet, Huchen, Äsche, Nase, Barbe, usw. einsetzen, ebenso ein dickes Dankeschee.

Geben ist seliger den nehmen.


----------



## fishhawk (18. Januar 2019)

Hallo,



> Geben ist seliger den nehmen



Würde mich auch freuen, wenn in Deutschland Wanderfische wieder ne Heimat fänden.

Auch wenn ich nicht auf Stör oder Sterlet angeln und schon gar keinen entnehmen würde. 

In solchen Projekten sehe ich die Fischereiabgabe jedenfalls besser investiert als in so manch anderen Aktionen.


----------



## paladin82 (21. Januar 2019)

Der sogenannte "Kantinenstör" wurde in den 90er in der Nordsee bei Helgoland gefangen und gehörte zu den Nordseestören. Die letzten dieser Störart sind noch im Rohnedelta in Frankreich zu finden. Tragisch, dass einer der letzten dieser Fische in der Kantine des Bundestages landete.
Zurzeit laufen in Deutschland aber Bemühungen die beiden in Ost- und Nordsee heimischen Störarten wieder anzusiedeln. Für die Nordsee ist das der Acipenser Sturio und für die Ostsee der Acipenser Oxyrinchus. Der Nordseestör wird schon seit längeren in Elbe, Oste und anderen Nebenflüssen besetzt. Der Ostseestör in die Oder. Von beiden Störarten gibt es durch die Berufsfischerei regelmäßig Fangbestätigungen von heranwachsenden Individuen, die auch wieder zurück gesetzt werden. Da die Reproduktionsfähigkeit erst in einem Alter ab 15 Jahren einsetzt, müssen die Besatzmaßnahmen entsprechend lange durchgeführt werden. Der Nachweis eines geschlechtsreifen Rückkehrers im Oderbruch ist daher ein riesiger Erfolg, der nur leider von einem Fischwilderer zu nichte gemacht wurde. Hoffen wir, dass anderen zurückkehrenden Laichtieren mehr Erfolg vergönnt ist.

Fänge von Stören im (nördlichen) Rein, dürften nicht mit den hiesigen Besatzmaßnahmen zusammenhängen und daher auch keine einheimischen Störarten sein.


----------



## fishhawk (21. Januar 2019)

Hallo,



> gehörte zu den Nordseestören. Die letzten dieser Störart sind noch im Rohnedelta in Frankreich zu finden.



Nordseestöre in der Rhone?  Halte ich für eher unwahrscheinlich.

Was ich so gelesen habe, soll es im Gironde-Delta noch selbst erhaltende Bestände, aber das ist Atlantikküste. In der Rhone soll es m.W. aber ein Wiederansiedlungsprogramm mit Sturio geben.

Oxyrinchus ist ja Atlantischer Stör und da dürfte es an der kanadischen Ostküste noch Bestände geben. 

Ausgestorben bezieht wohl nur auf D.

Wäre schön, wenn das nicht so bliebe.

Mit sibirischen Stören in geschlossene Gewässern kann ich weniger anfangen.


----------



## Laichzeit (21. Januar 2019)

Manche Leute meinen mit Nordseestör den Europäischen, im Unterschied zum Atlantischen Stör, der in der Ostsee vorkommt und deshalb Ostseestör genannt wird.
Selbst erhaltende Bestände von Europäischen Stören gibt es vielleicht keine mehr. Der letzte Nachweis von nur zwei laichenden Fischen war 1994. Mit der Zeit sollten ein paar stärkere Besatzjahrgänge ins richtige Alter kommen, dann könnte es wieder klappen. Wäre natürlich toll, wenn es auch in Deutschland funktioniert.


----------



## paladin82 (22. Januar 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Da haben Sie natürlich recht, mein Fehler. Der Nordseestör/Europäische Stör (Acipenser Sturio) ist noch im Gironde Delta zu finden, wo er sich wohl auch nicht mehr natürlich vermehrt.
In der Ostsee wird Acipenser Oxyrinchus wieder angesiedelt. Hier kann auf Besatzmaterial aus natürlichen Beständen, welche noch in Kanada existieren, zurück greifen. Da auch die Nachzucht bei dieser Störart einfacher ist, ist das Wiederansiedlungsprojekt deutlich weiter, als das für die Nordsee.

Wer interessiert ist, kann hier viele Informationen finden, auch zum Niedergang der Störpopulation in Deutschland und zur Wiederansiedlung:
https://www.umweltdaten.landsh.de/nuis/upool/gesamt/fischerei/stoerbuch_online.pdf


----------



## BERND2000 (25. Februar 2019)

Man sollte den Menschen aber nicht zu viel Hoffnung machen, sonst glauben sie noch das man die Ursachen des Aussterbens im Griff hätte.
Beim einst weit verbreiteten und nicht mal seltenen Stör haben wir die Null-Linie des natürlichen Arterhaltes erreicht.
Einige Besatzfische ändern daran nichts, sie noch zu haben bietet maximal die Hoffnung einer späteren Wiederansielung.

Der Stör gibt ein prima Beispiel wie erfolglos der regionale Naturschutz und die Fischereigesetzgebung war.
Nehmts Mir nicht krumm, aber  Deutschland hat es da nie auf die Reihe bekommen.
Nicht beim Stör, beim Lachs, Maifisch und wohl auch nicht beim Aal...immer sind Wir auf Andere (oft Frankreich) angewiesen.
Das ist eine schöne gleichmäßige Entwicklung des Aussterbens und späteren Besatzversuchen um die Probleme zu übermalen.
Nur das meist wenig an den Ursachen des Aussterbens geändert wurde.
Wenn ich mir die beiden teuren Fischaufstiegsanlagen in Geesthacht ansehe, einem einfachen alten Wehr ohne Wasserkraftnutzung, fragt man sich doch ob es nicht sinnvoller gewesen wäre, nicht nur mit Fischpässen nach zu bessern.
Ist ja ganz nett Notlösungen zu versuchen, sinnvoller wären aber echte Problemlösungen.
Was in Deutschland fehlt ist der echte gemeinsame Wille Wanderfischarten zu erhalten, da machen uns viele Entwicklungsländer was vor.
Bei uns würde man wohl im Zoo züchten und Löwen, Nashörner, Elefanten u.s.w aussetzen, falls Bürger da keinen Einspruch erwirken.
Aber Schutz haben Wildtierbestände bei uns selten ...........und wenn das auch gleich wieder extremistisch.


----------



## LAC (18. März 2019)

@ Bernd 2000
Das der Stör, Lachs und Maifisch ausgestorben war in den deutschen Fließgewässern, ist ja bekannt, aber nicht nur die, auch einige Kleinfischarten.
Als man erkannt hatte, das man durch Wasserkraft Maschinen bewegen kann,  siedelte sich die Industrie von den Höhen in den Tälern an und vernichteten die Fließgewässer durch Verschmutzung und durch Stauanlagen war ein Aufstieg der Wanderfische nicht mehr möglich. Die Fließgewässer wurden dann als Abwasserkanäle der Industrie genutzt. Dank der Gewässerpolitik  ist ja die Gewässergüte wieder sauberer geworden - der Boden ist belastet.
Bevor die Industrie sie vernichtet hat,  gab es so viele Fischarten u.a. auch Lachs, daß die Bediensteten der reichen Familien, zweimal Lachs in der Woche essen mussten, das war eine Pflicht und im lokalen Bereiche z.B. an der Lenne wurden im Bereich Iserlohn, sogar lokale Kriege geführt.
Störe zogen die Lenne hoch bis nach Kirchhundem, einer wurde sogar mit Gewehre beschossen. Da hatte ein Stadt z.B. an der Lenne wie Hohenlimburg ca. 800 Bewohner und  auf dem Schloß saß der Prinz. Jetzt wohnen im unteren Bereich der Lenne in drei Städten etwa 100.000 Menschen und Kalt- und Warmwalzstraßen von den weltweit Größten Firmen sind dort und die Hochburg der Federindustrie ist es,  80 % der deutschen Federn werden dort hergestellt.
Früher war im Lennetal,  der einträchtigste Beruf der Fischer, es  waren andere Zeiten, wo die Elritzen, über die Höhenzüge an Bauern bis zum Rheinland verkauft wurden.
Ich kenne Zeiten, da ging ich mit Füßen ins Fließgewässer und wenn man raus kam hatte ich gelbe Socken an - durch die Beize.
Das geht weiter, vom hohen Norden vom Ringköbingfjord in Dänemark wurde getrocknete Plattfische über den Ochsenweg bis nach Hamburg gekarrt  -  all diese Zeiten sind vorbei. Vor 30 Jahren, da wurden Autobahnen gebaut, die wurden mit Salz im Winter bestreut, bei der Schneeschmelze floss  diese Salzbrühe in den kleinen Bächen des Sauerlandes, zu der Zeit, wo die Bachforelle dort laicht - die Bachforelle kann Salz vertragen, aber nicht die Eier nicht  - sie wurden vom Pilz befallen. Sie stand deswegen auf der roten Liste, weil sie sich nicht mehr vermehren konnte.

Und das Lachs 2000 Projekt, welches seit Jahrzehnten am Fließgewässersystem  des Rheins ins Leben gerufen wurde, ist ja Länderübergreifend, dieses kann man nur begrüßen und die ersten Erfolge sind verzeichnet worden. Trotz der hohen Geldsummen, die dafür geflossen sind, haben auch die Macher große Probleme gehabt - sie haben jedoch Pionierarbeit geleistet. Weil keiner die große Erfahrung hat es ist oder war ja förmlich ein Pilotprojekt.
Einige Angelvereine haben an der Sieg gekämpft und Besatzmaßnahmen durchgeführt - da ziehe ich den Hut für - SUPER !  kann ich nur sagen, da sie Pionierarbeit geleistet haben - ehrenamtlich.
Für Besatzmaßnahmen d.h. Wiedereinbürgerung von Fischen, benötigt man reichlich Geld.
Vor mehr als 30 Jahren, setzte ich mich für die nicht angelbaren Kleinfische ein, da die ja auch wichtig sind - für einen ausgewogenen Fischbestand, jedoch nicht für den Angler. Habe reichlich Referate gehalten, zum Glück mit viel Überzeugungskraft ist Geld geflossen - nun war ich auch für den Besatz zuständig. Es war eine Interessengemeinschaft die nur aus  Mitglieder des Vorstandes der einzelnen Vereine bestand,
Wenn ich ein Referat gehalten habe über Kleinfischarten bei Angelvereine, hörte ich aus den ersten Reihen - da saßen die Ordensträger für Treue - , der soll erst mal dicke Fische fangen, bevor er uns was von den bedrohten Kleinfischen erzählt - habe ich dann auch gemacht, damit sie ruhig waren. Ist keine Kunst, man muss nur wissen wo sie sind und Zeit haben und heute im Anglerboard schauen wie es geht *lach
Für einen Lachs - das ist der Fisch der gehobenen Schicht - fließen schneller Gelder, soviel Geld ist geflossen, das ein gefangener Lachs im Rhein etwa wie die Summe kostet, die das James Bond Auto im Film gekostet hat. Das sind unvorstellbare Summen.
Einige Lachse kommen aus der staatl. Fischzuchtanstalt in Dänemark, Mit dem Leiter führte ich vor zwei drei Jahren ein Gespräch, von dem habe ich die Info. Lachse die im Rhein sind, kommen aus dem Fließgewässersystem der Skjern Au, weil hier der Lachs noch die Gene besitzt wie der alte Stamm, weil der Lachs in der Skjern Au, zwar in früheren Jahren beeinträchtigt war durch die Landwirtschaft aber nie ausgestorben. Trotzdem muss er sich anders verhalten, weil er im Skjern Gewässersystem nur  50 km aufsteigt und nicht wie im Rhein, wo es auch 700 km sein können.
Das vergleiche ich mit einen Sportler der eine Stecke von 25 km läuft und einer der 350 km  - da trennen sich Welten, sind aber beides Menschen.

Trotz der Bemühungen werden die Fließgewässer nicht mehr solch einen Fischbestand bekommen, wie sie vor zig hundert Jahren hatten , Hier mal ein Stör, wo in früheren Jahren Jagd mit Gewehre in Kirchhundem an der Lenne gemacht wurde - verstehe ich da gab es noch kein Angelschein.
.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Damit ein Fließgewässer für den Laichaufstieg bei den einzelnen Staustufen durchgängig ist, wurden Fischtreppen vor 25 Jahren  aus dem Katalog gekauft und montiert, die jedoch nicht immer angenommen wurden, da die Bestellung einer gemacht hat, der Kaufmann ist. 
Zum Teil haben Wasserbau Ingenieure die ausgesucht, wo die letzte Rettung einer Uferbefestigung mit einer Steinschüttung geholfen wurde - das ist zwar nicht ökologisch der richtige Weg aber der günstigste Weg
Als dann der Boom kam, mit Wasserkraft Strom erzeugen, wurden diese Projekte gefördert vom Land NRW, dieses ist ja schön, nur in Westfalen hatte davon  keiner Ahnung. Die eingetragenen Staustufen in den Gewässerbüchern, wurden verkauft an Leute die Ahnung hatten, die kamen jedoch aus Bayern, steckten sich grob gesagt die Summen ein und machten mit der Anlage Geld, was nach Bayern floss,  in NRW  war eine Pers. förmlich mit der Ölkanne und bedient die Anlage und überließ den Anglern tote Fische bzw. Aale, die ein Aussehen hatten, wie eine Kurbelwelle,
Ewas hart gepostet, aber dann versteht man es besser.
Nun habe ich nicht die ganz große Ahnung, besitze außer den Angelschein, zwar den Fischereiberater Schein und habe die Angler vertreten.  Bin aber kein Wissenschaftler, die haben aber alle gerne mit mir gearbeitet da ich nicht als Wissenschaftler sondern aufgrund von der besonderen Leistung ins  Präsidium eines großen Verbandes gewählt wurde. Ich war einer, der den Vereinen den Kontakt zu den Wissenschaftler besorgt habe um nur einige zu nennen, Prof. Lelleck, /  Senckenberg Institut , Prof, DR, Brunken, Dr. Pelz. Die ganzen Prof. und Doktoren der Landesanstalt für Fischerei in Kirchhundem

Mit Telemetrie haben wir die Standortbewegungen der Äschen untersucht, das ist ganz wichtig, da man sonst nur glaubt, wie sie sich verhalten.
Jedes Projekt, was dem Gewässer bzw. den Fischen zugute kommt ist wichtig- klappt es nicht so, dann hat man daraus gelernt und muss weiter machen.
In diesem Sinne: Petrie Heil


----------



## BERND2000 (18. März 2019)

Es gab wohl immer Menschen die sich am zu häufigen Fisch auf dem Teller störten.
Ich z.B mg gerade Lachs und Aal gar nicht und würde Diät halten oder die Beilagen verputzen, wenn der auf dem Teller kommt.
Karpfen, Brachse, Forelle, Hornhecht, Stint, Quappe, Gründling, u.s.w mag ich aber..
Andere werden Allergisch gewesen sein...darum sagt es nichts aus wenn Arbeitsverträge so etwas regeln.
Nehmen wir Bremen, einst eine Kleine Stadt an der Weser.
Wenn dort einst täglich 1-2 Monate 100 Lachse a 5 kg gefangen wurde, wird er den  wenigen Bürgern aus dem Hals gehangen haben.
Immerhin wäre das dann fast 5 Kg Lachs für jeden Bürger in 1-2 Monaten.
Für einige mehr für Andere gar nicht.
Es brauchte also gar nicht so hohe Fangzahlen, letztere sind oft festgehalten und gar nicht so hoch.
Wenn auch ungleich höher als Heute.
Wobei in der Weser ganz klar nicht die Gewässerbelastung das Problem war, sondern der Amtliche Ausbau/Verbau der Weser und Zuflüsse.
Die da längst im großen Umfang getätigte Bestandsunterstützung durch Besatz ist dann so wie durch Fachkräfte abgekündigt zusammengebrochen und eingestellt worden
Heute aber werden sogar noch weniger Wandersalmoniden gefangen, als am Beginn der Wiederansiedlungen.
Und ehrlich gesagt wundert mich das immer weniger, denn es ist ja nur die Wasserquallität verbessert und besetzt worden.
Bittere Betrachtung nach über30 Jahren, denn als Lachs2000 begann, stand ich schon im Bruthaus.

Bis heute hat man nichts für den Stör in der Weser gemacht, denn Er ist ja in Deutschland ausgestorben und eine Ansiedlung in der Weser Amtlich nicht vorgesehen.
Da braucht man Ihn und Andere Arten auch nicht mehr berücksichtigen.
Der Witz daran, einst opferte man die Wanderfische um Bremen als See-Hafenstaat durch Flussvertiefung zu erhalten, heute schüttet man die Häfen zu und baute da Wohnhäuser.

Wenn man die Elbe oder den Rhein Betrachtet, dort liegen die Dinge anders und die Verschmutzung war ein Problem, aber beide sind kaum verbaut und in Geesthacht wird nicht einmal die Wasserkraft genutzt.
Trotzdem blieb das Wehr und man baute 2 teure Spitzen Fischwege anstatt es gleich richtig zu lösen.
Dein Beispiel mit dem extrem teuren Lachsrückkehrer, habe ich vor vielen Jahren erstmalig von "Ede Brumund-Rüther" gehört.
Später von Ihm aber auch vernommen das wohl fast alle Smolts der Ems in Reusen ersticken.


So bekommen wir die natürlichen Fischmengen früherer Jahrhunderte nicht hin.
Aber Wir können so tun als wenn Wir das anstreben würden.


----------



## NaabMäx (18. März 2019)

Das kann gut sein, 
als einen entscheidenden Grund sehe ich, das die Konzepte nicht komplett durchdacht sind.
Oft werden gut gemeinte, punktuelle Ansätze gemacht, die sich anderorts in Luft auflösen.

Aus dem Grund, halte ich nichts davon, das z.B. Lachsprojekte an mehreren Flüssen gleichzeitig gefahren werden ohne Erfolgserfahrung von einem. 
Ist es da nicht besser, mit einem Fluss zu beginnen, die Erfahrungen zu sammeln und zu optimieren, biss es klappt.
Dann kann das Projekt zwei abgeklärt und im Falle gestartet werden.

Du führst hier z.B. richtiger weise die Diskrepanz zwischen Fischern und Anglern an.
Da Angler und Fischer ins selbe Boot gesetzt wurden, kann man sich das eigentlich nicht vorstellen, das man sich nicht mal in den eigenen Reihen einig ist.

Man sollte sich fragen, ob bei dieser Konstellation nur der Aufwand und die Kosten an uns hängen bleiben, oder auch der Nutzen.


----------



## BERND2000 (18. März 2019)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Aus dem Grund, halte ich nichts davon, das z.B. Lachsprojekte an mehreren Flüssen gleichzeitig gefahren werden ohne Erfolgserfahrung von einem.
> Ist es da nicht besser, mit einem Fluss zu beginnen, die Erfahrungen zu sammeln und zu optimieren, biss es klappt.
> Dann kann das Projekt zwei abgeklärt und im Falle gestartet werden.



Ich denke Du gehst davon aus das so etwas von der Allgemeinheit unbedingt angestrebt, gefördert und unterstützt wird.
Dann könnte man das Fluß für Fluß aufarbeiten.
Ich denke in Wahrheit sind es eher wenige Ideealisten quer durch Deutschland verteilt,welche die Allgemeinheit nötigen, oder ein schlechtes Gewissen machen,
da ein wenig mit zu ziehen.

Das sind ja oft nicht mal staatliche Angestellte, sondern meist nur Eheramtliche mit z.T staatlicher Unterstützung.
Der Staat ist da erst eingestigen, als Ehrenamtiche begannen und Erfolge hatten.
Da springt die Politik gern auf wenn es gut aussieht.
Aber so war das schon um 1880 als erste Besatzversuche einige Wanderfischarten wie den Lachs wieder hoch brachte.
Es fehlte aber der staatliche Wille, die Grundlagen zu erhalten und heute wohl der Wille sie zu erschaffen.
Die Frage ist also wie lange lassen sich Ehrenamtliche enttäuschen oder bekommt man auch da genug Neue?

Deutschland hat von Frankreich einige Störe geschenkt bekommen.
Die hat man nun vermehrt...
Was fehlt ist immer noch, auch die Lebensbedingungen zu erschaffen.
Indien leistet sich den Erhalt von Tieger, Nashörner und Elefanten.
In Afrika bekommen sie es auch hin.
China verhängt Höchststrafen für den Handel mit bedrohten Arten, wir behindern den Handel mit Gesetzen und Strafen aus der Portokasse.
Deutschland kennt da weder hohe strafe noch den unbedingten Willen solche Arten wie den Stör zu erhalten.
Schon das die Elbe eine der letzten Möglichkeiten bietet könte, sollte eigentlich die weitere Elbvertiefung verhindern..

Darum kommen die Störe und Maifische aus Frankreich und Lachseier aus Dänemark und Schweden und die Glasaale aus Frankreich oder England.
Wir sind da eben nicht das organisierte Naturschutz-Vorbild, sondern eine wirtschaftlich erfolgreiche Spassgesellschaft die Freude hat wenn sie meint, Naturerhaltschutz zu leben.
Da können die Angler sich ruhig an die eigene Nase fassen, wenn sie den Glasaalfang ablehnen, aber vergessen das sie ja die Besatzaale von dort angeln.
Nö wir wollen Spaß...und brauchen maximalen Wohlstand und Freizeit.
Wir sind so Lieberal, das wir Eigenverantwortung als Freiheit bedrohend betrachten.


----------



## LAC (19. März 2019)

Von den Mitgliedern der Angelvereine kann man nicht viel verlangen, die suchen Geselligkeit und ein Vereinsheim wo man sich von der Arbeit abseits von Frauchen entspannen kann beim Bier bzw. wenn´s um den Besatz geht,  wollen die dicke schmackhafte Fische im Vereinsgewässer haben.
Nur ganz wenige verstehen das, was hier gepostet wird.  - das akzeptiere ich auch, das müssen sie auch nicht, aber alle wollen beim Besatz mitreden - haben jedoch keine Ahnung. Und erwähnen laut, damit jeder es hört , damit sie Mitstreiter bekommen und glauben durch die  Verstärkung noch mehr Druck ausüben zu können:  das ist mein Geld wo Du mit arbeitest, das wird nicht verschwendet  mit dem Nachsatz: *wir* wollen dicke Fische am Haken haben
Wenn sie dann noch den Nachsatz bringen - wie seht ihr das, dann brüllen alle ja.
Ich habe alle Vertreter der Angelvereine an der Lenne an einem Tisch gehabt , der Besatzplan musste auf em Tisch gelegt werden. Das war in meinen Augen eine Wundertüte, das sie nicht den Süßwasser Hai aus dem Nicaragua See eingesetzt haben - wundert mich, denn in den 80iger Jahren brach förmlich bei den Anglern ein Hairausch aus. Hundshaie in der Nordsee vor Helgoland war angesagt. In Norwegen in Trondheim wurden Spezialboote für Angler mit Kran gebaut für den Tiefseehai - ich verstand die Welt nicht mehr.
Das wir in der Lenne von den Aquarianern Guppy an den Auslauf vom warmen Kühlwasserrohre hatten,war bekannt.
Kinder die Probleme bekommen mit ihrem Aquarium, da sagt die Mama , geb ihnen die Freiheit wieder und bring sie runter zum Fluß.

Damals, habe ich den ersten Aal gefangen, der in der Schwimmblase mehrere Würmer hatte. Der Aalbestand ist ja förmlich zusammen gebrochen vor einigen Jahren, hatte ich ein Wissenschaftler bei mir, der sich nur mit Wanderung der Aale befasst, sie wussten damals nicht warum der Aalbestand zusammenbrach. Der Glasaal kam nicht mehr richtig an -  Zum Teil benötigen sie ja die Schwimmblase, da sie in den Nachtstunden in den oberen Schichten und in den Tagesstunden in den tieferen Schichten des Meeres zum Sargasso See schwimmen. Inzwischen d,h, letztes Jahr sind  wieder Aale z.B. in Hvide Sande /DK ganz gut gefangen worden. Eine Fangmethode sagt genug aus: auf Hornhecht wurde geangelt und gleichzeitig mit einer Aalschnur, die mit Haken bestückt mit Fischfetzen  in Hvide Sande auf der nördlichen  Fjordseite einfach an der Spundwand runter gelassen wurde. Zwar nicht erlaubt, bringt aber Fisch.


----------



## BERND2000 (20. März 2019)

Da ich ja auch nur Angler bin, reagiere ich da ein wenig beleidigt.
Aber das kennen Wir ja beide und Du hast recht, viele gehen nur Angeln.

Aber Ich hatte nie Probleme für meine Besatzvorstellungen Rückhalt bei den Mitgliedern zu finden.
Auch nicht bei geschützten Arten und auch nicht bei Kleinfischen...und auch nicht bei bedrohten Wanderfischarten.
(Für den kleineren Besatzkostenanteil:Karpfen,Schlei, Hecht, R.F wurde ich öfter kritisiert und warum Wir so wenig Aal und Lachs besetzen und nicht mehr Geld verwenden)
Viel schwerer war es sich gegen Funktionsträger oder den Stammtisch und Ihren Wünschen zu behaupten.
In einem Großverein ist das Politik und so wie dort, erwarte ich das auch von Fachbiologen in Aufsichtsfunktion, sich   auch politisch zu behaupten wenn sie schon für Ihr Wissen  zum Erhalt bezahlt werden.
Der Stör ist da ein gutes Beispiel in Deutschland, wo der Staat als Schutzherr seit 150 Jahren total versagt.
Wobei der Stör da stellvertretend für alle Wanderfische und dem Lebensraum "Wasserstraße" steht.
Da zeigt sich dann das Stadtstaaten, wie Bremen und Hamburg wenig tun um Ihrer überregionalen fischereilichen Verantwortung nach zu kommen.
Dabei würde das Bundesnaturschutzgesetz und internationale Artenschutz-Abkommen ja viel höher stehen als Ihr Fischerei-Landesrecht.


----------



## LAC (21. März 2019)

@BERND2000 
Ich hoffe ja nicht das du dir den Schuh angezogen hast *lach  Jedoch freue ich mich, das du darüber gestolpert bist.  
Ich habe nichts gegen die Angler, ich wurde von ihnen gewählt, damit ich sie im Landschaftsbeirat vertreten kann, das geht nur in NRW wen er Fischereiberater ist, da er auch die Angelprüfung abnimmt und bei Schadensfälle im Gewässer den Schaden berechnet. So war es früher - habe die Angler gerne vertreten. 

Die Geselligkeit besteht ja in unseren Reihen - die ist auch ganz wichtig, denn durch die  Freude die dabei aufkommt,  schmilzt sich der Verein förmlich zusammen, weil die Stimmung stimmt. Und oft stellt man fest, das bei größeren Vereinen zwei Gruppen sich gebildet haben, das ist alles ok. - die können aber auch Spannungen erzeugen, was ja auch gut ist. Und beim Jahresfest  werden die Orden verliehen und eine Kapelle sorgt für Stimmung. Leider sind die Hochseefahrten förmlich zusammen gebrochen - da kaum noch Schiffe da sind, die waren auch immer lustig - da wurde richtig zugeschlagen, ob es beim Alkohol war oder beim Fisch.  Am Münster Kreuz, wussten einige Angler schon gar nicht mehr,  wo es hin ging   

Bei Besatz von Fischen in Fließgewässern, da trennen sich dann die Welten, da jeder andere Vorstellungen hat, da vom Wissen schon Unterschiede bestehen-  Wenn der Gewässerwart der für den Fischbestand zuständig ist zwar einen guten Besatzplan vorlegt, dann kann es sein, das dieser vom Vorstand sowie reichlich Mitglieder als nicht gut angesehen wird , dann wird ein anderer im Raum zusammen gestrickt, der dann angenommen wird. So kenne ich es früher aus Vereinen, weil Gewässerwarte mich angerufen haben mir den Plunder gegeben haben -mit den Worten: bitte, du musst dich einsetzen - dann und wann habe ich es gemacht. 
Ich war damals zuständig für den Besatz von mehreren Vereinen - wenn ich den Besatzplan  erarbeitet habe und dann auf einer Versammlung auf dem Tisch gelegt habe , dann will ich mich doch nicht mit den Anglern anlegen, den habe ich im Vorfeld förmlich in der obersten Fachstelle vorgelegt und absegnen lassen  Das ist wie ein Prüfsiegel - das sind taktische Hilfsmittel. So sollte normal ein Gewässerwart kämpfen - es sieht jedoch ganz anders aus. was ich gar nicht erwähnen möchte. 
Der Schriftführer und der die Pressearbeit macht,  hat ganz andere Probleme
Wenn einer im Vereine als Schriftführer gewählt wird, und er leider nicht so schnell schreiben kann, wie dort aus allen Ecken gesprochen wird und Zuhause das Protokoll dann zusammen strickt, dieses ist ja oft der Fall, da es lückenhaft ist, weil bei der Sitzung auch Bier geflossen ist.  Dann treten ganz andere Problem auf, unvorstellbar, da doch alles sehr lustig abgelaufen ist. Bei der nächsten Sitzung,  ist sein Protokoll  lückenhaft - ok - ist halt so. Das ist in meine Augen, eine Mischung aus Profilsucht weil er eine Posten besetzt und ehrenamtlicher Kinderkram - hart ausgedrückt. Sagt man ihm was, bzw. bemängelt seine Arbeit -  wirft er das Handtuch.    
Dieses ist nicht nur bei den Anglern, sondern bei allen lokalen Vereinen, Wir haben ja auch kaum Fachleute in den lokalen Angelvereinen, bei den Naturschutzvereinen, da sind reichlich Biologen vertreten, die ein ganz anderes Fundament haben - und ein normaler Angler, kann kaum ihm Parole bieten. 
Dabei muss ein Angler ja viel mehr Wissen haben, einmal über den Fisch, wie er sich verhält usw. das ist schon sehr viel  und einmal über das gesamte Material, womit man ihn überlisten kann - das wird auch immer mehr und besser und dann noch über die Zubereitung -  denn wenn das dann in die Hose geht, war alles für die Katz. *lach

Im Rahmen der 1. Gewässerschutzwoche in NRW , hatte ich alle Presseleute von den Angelvereinen mal eingeladen an einem kostenlosen Kursus - wie richtige Pressearbeit geleistet wird und wo es drauf ankommt, damit auf den kleinen Seiten von der Tageszeitung auch etwas pos. von der Angelei steht. Die wichtigen fünf W Punkte: (wer, wo, wie , was, wann) müssen  immer verankert sein im  Bericht - sonst wird er nicht veröffentlicht. Diese nur mal als Information. Der Kursus wurde geleitet von Fachleuten vom Schulungszentrum des Deutschen Pressezentrums und ich freue mich, über die gute Teilnahme der Pressewarte der Angelvereine  um dei 20 Personen waren da - alle fanden diesen Kursus  Super. Es wurde auch ein Thema gegeben und jeder musste dann einen Text erstellen, der dann vom Inhalt und Aufbau geprüft wurde . Glücklich waren die Jungs! 
Noch ein Satz: Mein Traum war, daß einige Angelvereine alle zwei Jahre solch eine Gewässerschutzwoche oder - tage  in ihrer Stadt aufziehen. Einige Vors.  kamen zu mir fanden das Super, schüttelten mir die Hände und sagten, das müssen wir bei uns auch machen, sowas ziehen wir auch auf.  - -----  30 Jahre warte ich schon. 
Dort wurden u.a. alle Fischarten die mal in der Lenne waren, auch die ausgestorbenen , in zig Aquarien gezeigt und jeden Tag war für die Zuschauer und Schüler,  Führungen angesagt. 
 Bei der Podiumsdiskussion, die Desire Bethge (Fernsehen /Zack) damals moderiert hat, waren alle Vertreter vom Regierungspräsidenten über die Kreise bis hin zu den selbstst. Städten vertreten, sowie die Naturschutzvereine - ich vertrat die Angler als Präsidiumsmitglied
Das Angelboard ist doch für den Angler da - er bietet ihm ein Spielplatz - 
Schön wäre es, wenn er eine Seite hätte, vielleicht hat er sie auch schon , ich sie aber noch nicht gesehen habe. Das er Projekte von den einzelnen Angelvereinen hier vorstellt, auch die Berichte, damit unterstütz er das Vorhaben der Angelvereine, die Tätigkeit kann weltweit gesehen werden wird dadurch gestärkt - das finden die Vereine aber auch die Mitglieder die das Angerboard nicht gekannt haben. Super Ist nur ein Vorschalg. 
Wenn jetzt die Frage kommt ; wer hat das bezahlt, dann waren es private Spender , Firmen, sowie der Regierungspräsident. 
Ich hatte eine Konzept entwickelt und dieses dann den Stellen vorgelegt


----------



## BERND2000 (23. März 2019)

Vielleich einmal wieder zurück zur Wiederansiedlung des Störes.

Es schaut nicht gut aus.
In der Weser brach der Bestand schon vor 1900 und dem Bau der vielen Staustufen ein, es gab selbst da nur noch Einzelfänge.

Die Ems wird stark befischt und zusammen mit der Vertiefung und der Schlammfracht, ist sie heute selbst für die Ansiedlung von Meerforelle und Lachs wohl nicht mehr geeignet, selbst der Stint ist fast verschwunden.

Der Ostseeraum wurde von einer nahe Verwanten Störart besiedelt, außerdem gibt es da reichlich Netze.
Denn Netze sind heute ja billig.

Die Oste,ist heute auch vertieft und verbaut, aber dort sollen um 1970 noch Jungtiere gefunden worden sein.

In Eider, Treene und Stör sollen die Laichmöglichkeiten zerstört worden sein, Netze und Wanderhindernisse kommen noch hinzu.

Bleibt die Elbe oder der Rhein.
Bei der Elbe scheinen nun selbst Finte und Stint einzubrechen, mann vermutet auch dort die Verteifung mit Ihren Schammfrachten als Ursache.
Die alten Laichplätze bei H.H dürften vernichtet sein.
Ob es noch geeignete Laichplätze gibt ist ungewiss.
Das werden die Störe herrausfinden, sollten Besatzfische überleben und groß werden und das eine Wehr bei Geesthacht erfolgreich überwinden.

Bleibt der Rhein, der aber im Unterlauf auch vertieft wurde.

Dabei bleiben die doofen Söre auch noch in Küstennähe und sind leichte Beute für jedes Netz und jede Reuse.
Beifang halt, weil sie ja nicht mal richtig rückwerts schwimmen können.


Bedeutet die Wiederansiedlung des Lachse oder gar der Meerforelle , ist ungleich einfacher und selbst da kommen Wir in Deutschland  kaum noch voran.

Würde man den Stör erhalten wollen, müsste Deutschland viel mehr tun als einige Störe zu besetzen.
Wobei Bewirtschafterja noch nicht mal an echte Störe als Besatzfische kommen und vermutlich gar Ausnahmegenehmigungen brauchen würden um ausgestorbene Fische zu besetzen.
Befischen dürften sie dann später trotzdem nicht,  auch wenn tötlicher Beifang nicht mal vermieden werden muss.

Trotzdem sollte Deutschland wenigstens für günstige Besatzfische sorgen, die dann an Optimisten abgegeben werden die hoffen, das Deutschland wenn die Störe groß sind die Probleme beginnt anugehen.
Nicht das uns die Art noch ganz ausstirbt und wir dann wirklich keinen Handlungsbedarf mehr haben, weil eine Wiederansiedlung unmöglich wird.

Der Stör braucht die maximale Lebenspanne eines Lachses um die Geschlechtsreife erstmalig zu erlangen und bis zu 100 Jahre um wirklich groß zu werden.
50 bis 100 Jahre, braucht die Büokratie so oder so bis sie etwas bewegt.
Das heißt heute beginnen wenn wir in 2-3  Generationen erste Erfolge haben wollen.
Aber planen muss man das schon langfristig und mir scheinen die Deutschen immer kurzfristiger zu handeln.

Vom Europaweit verbreiten Massenfisch in nur 150 Jahren zu einer der bedrotesten Arten Weltweit. (ohne beobachtet heutige Vermehrung in der Natur und nur noch einem bekannten wilden Vorkommen)
Selbst Tieger, Nashörner oder Wale vermehren sich noch selbständig, weil Ihr Lebensraum erhalten blieb.
Dabei war der Stör immer wertvoll und seine Erhaltung stand immer im Intresse der Öffenlichkeit, die Ihn nun schon fast vergessen hat.
Mindestmaße , Schutz, Verbote und Amtliche Vorgaben seinen Lebensraum nicht zu zerstören, alles gescheitert.
Amtlich gescheitert.....weil nicht umgesetzt und durchgesetzt.


----------



## LAC (23. März 2019)

@ Bernd 2000
Die Problematik ist ja, das unsere Flüsse Nutzgewässer sind, da hängen ganz viele Nutzer dran, die Industrie, die Schifffahrt, und viele mehr und der Angler möchte Fische fangen. In den 60iger Jahren wo de Blütezeit der Industrie war, da waren alle Flüsse förmlich verseucht und der Angler kann froh sein, dass durch die  Umweltpolitik die Wasserqualität dann besser wurde, der Boden ist jedoch immer noch zum Teil stark belastet. Dieses habe ich festgestellt beim Fang von Forellen in den 80iger Jahren,  die rotes Fleisch hatten  ernährten sich von den Bodentierchen, die sich förmlich am und im verseuchten Boden aufhalten, da hatte der Fisch ein Fenol -Geschmack, die weißes Fleisch hatten fraßen Fische, da merkte man es nicht so. Einige kleine Industrieflüsse z.B. de Lenne hatten um die 50 Staustufen
Bei Wettkämpfe der intern. Kanufahrer, da spielten die Betreiben mit den Staustufen so, das die Sportler reichlich Wasser hatten, jedoch im Oberteil des Flusses Brutplätze trocken fielen. 
Die großen Flüsse, werden ständig ausgebuddelt und dann und wann öffnet sich ein Schott und von der Industrie werden Schadstoffe ins Wasser abgelassen - natürlich ungewollt. Bei einer Begehung in der Kanalisation, stellte ich fest, dass bei einem zwei Kammer System, Fehleinleitungen waren, d.h. die Fäkalien einiger Häuser wurden im Fluss geleitet, kann schon mal passieren, wenn man die Arbeit nicht liebt.  Und die Häuser, die noch Sikkergruben haben, werde jährlich zwar gereinigt, da lebte früher nur eine Familie, jetzt drei Familien  mit 10 Kinder und das Toilettenpapier und viele andere Sachen, laufen über und landen im Fließgewässer - alles erlebt und schwer dagegen gekämpft.
Eine  Fotoserie erstellt, wo die Häuser förmlich am Fließgewässer enden, da stand die Waschmaschine auf dem Balkon und das Abwasser, wurde über eine Schlauch im Fluss geleitet und dann und wann, wurde ein Teppichboden entsorgt - alles dokumentiert.
Und die Flächen die am Fließgewässer enden und von der Landwirtschaft bestellt werden, da wird Gift verstreut, damit das Getreide prächtig gedeiht und wenn er am Fließgewässer angekommen ist und kehrt macht, dann fliegen die Giftstoffe ins Wasser, da er den Abstand den er vom Fließgewässer einhalten muss  - ich glaube gar nicht kennt.
Jährlich werden ja auch von der unteren Wasserbehörde die Fließgewässer von Beamten kontrolliert, da war ich immer bei, weil ich die Angler vertreten habe, jedoch ehrenamtlich. Wenn ich dann festgestellt habe, das ein Schaden der vor drei Jahren schon erfasst wurde, immer noch nicht behoben wurde, dann habe ich dieses eine Etage höher gemeldet, damit mal in der Abteilung richtig Dampf gemacht wird. 
Wobei die Industrie ja eine Macht hat - und die ganz großen die vergeben sogar Umweltpreise - einen habe ich bekomme. Was soll ich dazu sagen,  das ist zwar schön, aber damit waschen sie sich in der Öffentlichkeit reine.
Und ein Hafen bauen, und die Flüsse so ausbuddeln, das man mit den Kreuzfahrtschiffen bis zum Bodensee fahren oder an der Weser das Hermanns Denkmal besuchen - das belebt die Region und wenn da einige sich für stark machen, dann kann es sein, daß dieses gemacht wird auch wenn der Angler mit seiner neuen Rute im Uferwasser steht und von der Welle der Schiffe umgeworfen wird. Wenn einer die Macht hat und solche Gedanken - kann dieses passieren - beobachtet man das, was auf unserer Welt alles passiert - da ist dieses was ich angeschnitten habe, ja Spielerei .


----------



## BERND2000 (23. März 2019)

Nein es ist keine Spielerei....
Es ist alles nur Teil des größten Artenschwundes seit dem Sterben der Dinos.
Eine Art ist total aus dem Ruder gelaufen und hält sich oft gar für die Spitze der Schöpfung.
Sie hält sich für moralisch und intelligent und scheint maximal zur Selbsterkenntnis fähig, das dann wohl doch nicht zu sein.

Man könnte die Flüsse auch als Adern betrachten, in dem Wanderfische den Stoffwechsel gewährleisten.
Letztere fehlen nun in Deutschland immer mehr, weil Wir so vorbildlich handeln.
Wenn man die Hauptblutgefäße nicht öffnet, hilft es auch nicht viel die Feinsten zu reprieren.


Sorry, Ich habe meinen Glauben an den deutschen Umweltschutz-Willen und Nachhaltigkeit verloren.


----------



## LAC (24. März 2019)

Bernd, da gebe ich Dir recht, es ist keine Spielerei, aber wenn wir kein Luft mehr bekommen oder was auch immer, dann stehen wir auch auf bedrohten Liste. Das ist der Kreislauf der Natur - und durch die Erderwärmung kommen noch ganz schön nasse Tage auf uns zu. Wir werden das nicht mehr erleben


----------



## BERND2000 (24. März 2019)

Vor 35 Jahren glaubte ich noch die Rückkehr von Meerforelle, Lachs und vielleicht gar Stör zu erleben.
Nach der Wende ging das zunächst richtig gut voran, aber seit Ende der 90er ging es dann kaum noch voran und scheint mir heute gar schlimmer geworden zu sein als Anfang der 90er.

Heute fehlt immer mehr das Naturverständnis und der Wille zum Umweltschutz, auch weil durch Verbote und rücksichtslosen Schutz, Ängste geschürt worden und viele Menschen die Natur gar nicht mehr erleben.
Ich denke, die Umweltbewegung war wie das Flußwasser, man konnte sie nicht aufstauen, aber man kann die Kraft nutzten um gute Geschäfte zu machen.
Heute ist diese Kraft gebändigt und die deutsche Umweltbewegung scheint fast tot zu sein.
Es gibt nicht mal mehr eine Partei, die sich Umwelterhalt der Heimat und für den Menschen zur Kernaufgabe macht.
Was wir da wählen ist fast belanglos.
Es geht immer um Geld, Wachstum, Freiheit, Wohlstand, Sentimentales und das immer nur kurzfristig gedacht.
Wobei Ich mir nicht sicher bin ob das wirklich so zufällig passierte oder gelenkt wurde.

Wenn wir die Wanderfischarten für immer verlieren, würde ich es durchaus als ähnlich schlimmes Verbrechen wie einen Völkermord betrachten.
Das Schlimme daran wir tun es nicht mal bewusst oder Absichtlich, sondern aus Bequemlichkeit da überhaupt Lösungen zu suchen.
Wir haben das Wissen, das Geld und die Möglichkeiten, nur fehlt der Wille weil es nichts zu verdienen gibt.

Nun 35 Jahre später schaut es nicht mal mehr für Aal, Finte, Stint, Karausche oder Zährte gut aus.
Die Dorsche, Makrelen und Heringe scheinen auch immer weniger geworden zu sein.

Ich klinge verbittert?
Na das kann sich noch 20 -30 Jahre, weiter entwickeln.
Es ist also gut möglich das Ich da noch einiges miterlebe.
Derzeit fühle ich mich schuldig, vielleicht nicht genug getan zu haben, mitschuldig an einem Verbrechen.


----------



## LAC (26. März 2019)

@ Bernd 2000
Deine Gedanken die Du hier postest beeindrucken mich etwas. Du könntest ein Profi sein, und kommst nicht von der Seite der Angler, der Fische fangen will. Denn zwischen Gewässerschutz sowie Fischartenschutz und den Anglern, die gerne Fische fangen möchte, trennen sich Welten, so habe ich es erlebt. Da der Angler glaubt unsere Gewässer sind alle ok und weil er eine Beitrag bezahlt, darf er Fische fangen.
Wenn ich mal ein Abschnitt an einem Fließgewässer für die Angelei gesperrt habe - aus ganz wichtigen Gründen, im Sinne der Natur (Fische), dann sind die Angler auf die Barrikaden gegangen - alles erlebt.  Nicht umsonst boomen die priv. Put + Take   Anlagen, zahlen und wenn es geht reichlich Fisch rausholen, damit sich das auch gelohnt hat. In DK sind schon einige  Anlagen geschlossen worden vom Staat, da sie am Fließgewässer angeschlossen waren und einige Fische die ausbrechen, eine Gefahr für die  einheimischen Fischfauna sind.
Bernd, betreibe Fischartenschutz,  damit deine Gedanken auch Leute hören, die am Ruder sitzen und keine Scheixxe bauen.
Einer der den Leuten die Augen geöffnet hat war Charles Clover, bereits drei Mal hat er den  British Environment Media Award gewonnen für seine Reportagen zu Umweltthemen. Von ihm ist ein Buch erschienen "Fisch kaputt"  Vom Leerfischen der ganzen Meere und die Konsequenzen für die ganze Welt.
Wenn das einer - ein muss für ein Angler -  liest, versteht er die Welt nicht mehr, was bei uns mit den Fischen in den Meeren gemacht wird. Wer auch morgen noch Fisch essen will, muss heute dazu beitragen, die Zukunft der Bestände zu schützen.
ISBN 3-570-50056-x  Riemann-Verlag.de (448 Seiten)


----------



## BERND2000 (27. März 2019)

Nein LAC, ich bin nur Angler.
Mag sein das ich mich da in über 40 Jahren eingearbeitet habe, aber das ist ja von einem G.W oder Pächter auch zu erwarten.
Aber nach 35 Jahren, werde ich nun wieder nur Angler sein.
Zurück zum Traum, solche Fische zu fangen, ohne sie zu besetzen oder erst mal P.R zu machen.

Sollen das Andere machen die einige Jahre Studiert haben und sich für den Schutz bezahlen lassen.
(Oder war es für Ihr Schweigen bezahlen lassen...wenn man als Fachkraft nicht Taxi-Fahrer werden will)


Fakt ist es schaut nicht gut für die Störarten aus.
Aussterben oder Bestandeinbrüche von 99,9% sind normal.
Wobei Deutschland ja nicht nur beim Erhalt der einheimischen Störe versagte.
Sondern auch beim Erschaffen der Grundlagen für Wiederansiedlung und beim Bestrafen vom Handel mit gewilderten Stören.
http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/print/d-140604239.html
In Deutschland mag man für Umweltvergehen keine hohen Strafen verhängen.
In Anderen Ländern betrachtet man so etwas als Verbrechen.

Wer im Po, auf Wels fischt sollte wissen das man Welse dort als Ersatz für Stör und Hausen ansiedelte und verzewiefelt Versucht die Unterart zu erhalten.
Wer die seltenen Tiere aus fernen Länder im Zoo in Hamburg bewundert, sollte wissen das der Zoo mit Störverarbeitung in Hamburg gegrundet wurde.
Wer auf die bösen Bulgaren und Rumänen Zeigt, sollte wissen das wir nicht besser sind, nur schneller und rücksichtsloser handelten.
Vielleicht sollte er auch daran denken das Wir alle Europa sind mit E.U -Rechten und internationalen Schutzabkommen.
Nein die Störarten werden wohl bald in der Natur aussterben, denn schon heute werden die Wildfische meist nur noch Besatzfische sein.
Sie haben das Aussterben der Dinos überstanden, viele Klimawandel überstanden aber dem Fortschritt, der Gier und der Bevölkerungsexplosion sind sie nicht gewachsen.


----------



## BERND2000 (28. März 2019)

Mir ist klar das meine Meinung abschreckend negativ ist.
Es gibt ja so viele gute Beispiele das der Schutz funktioniert und ganz tolle Wiederansiedlungsversuche...
Ich behaupte das der Mensch Nachhaltig gar nicht kann....
Denn die Probleme hat ja nicht nur ein Staat, sondern eigentlich alle.
Die Fischpässe an den Staustufen funktionieren nicht und sind auch weniger für Fische als viel mehr den Menschen vorzumachen die Fische schützen zu wollen.
Selbst die großen Nachzucht und Besatzversuche sollen eher Menschen und Nutzer beruhgen als die Natur zu bewahren.
Sie bekommen die Überfischung nicht in den Griff und auch die Bau-Projekte der Regierungen selbst, kennen oft keine Rücksicht.
(Was hat mal Jemand vom WSA gesagt, den Auftrag auch auf Fische Rücksicht zu nehmen haben sie ja gerade erst bekommen.
Da steht man wie ein Idiot mit offenen Mund da...selbst von einfachen Anglern erwartet man mehr Eigenverantwortung)
Es gibt fast keine unverbauten Flüsse mehr, die Schutzbemühungen so erfolgreich das man im Arbeitszeugnis schreiben würde: Auch wenn Sie sich immer mal wieder bemühten waren die Leistungen Mangelhaft bis Ungenügend.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (28. März 2019)

traurig, aber wahr


----------



## LAC (28. März 2019)

Die untere Wasserbehörde, ist ja das letzte Glied in der Kette und ist zuständig für das Gewässer - d.h. sie arbeiten im Sinne der Oberen Wasserbehörde, haben aber nur eine bestimmt Geldsumme die normaler Weise nicht reicht. Bei Gefahr kommt dann die schnelle Notlösungen,  da die Wasserbau-Ingenieure ja nicht ökologisch arbeiten, indem sie auf lange Sicht durch Weiden eine Uferbefestigung aufbauen.  Das geht bei denen dann ganz schnell mit einer Steinschüttung, Steine müssen auch noch Frost aushalten können damit diese Uferbefestigung kein Geld mehr kostet solange das Wasser fließt. Bei Hochwasser wird es hier schnell weitergeleitet ohne  großen Aufwand und flussabwärts  säuft das Hab und Gut von Menschen ab und bedrohte Tiere sind auf den überschwemmten Wiesen und verenden, da sie mit einem Schlag abgeschnitten sind vom Fließgewässer - zig Tausend Elritzen habe ich elektrisch abgefischt aber auch andere Fischarten, damit sie nicht von Vögel gefressen werden bzw. verrecken. 
Hinzu kommt die Bebauung der wichtigen Talauen, Ein natürliches Fließgewässer schlänget sich förmlich durch die Landschaft es mäandriert. Und es bilden sich Überschwemmungszonen, die bei Hochwasser förmlich wie ein Schwamm wirken und Wasser aufnehmen und langsam das Wasser wieder abgeben, wenn kein Hochwasser mehr da ist. Diese Talauen, sind fast alle verbaut - der Antrag wird mit den Köderworten "wir schaffen neuen Arbeitsplätze"  eingereicht und zum Teil auch genehmigt. Eine große Halle wird gebaut, der Boden mit Beton versiegelt und ein Arbeitskraft die den Gabelstapler fährt ist vor Ort - so sieht es dann später aus. 
Bei Hochwasser ist diese Talaue vernichtet worden durch die Baumaßnahme und kann kein Wasser mehr aufnehmen sorgt jetzt das im im unteren Bereich  der Fließgewässer  die Menschen mit dem Hochwasser kämpfen, ihre  Häuser vernichtet, Kunstschätze saufen ab und vieles mehr.


----------



## BERND2000 (29. März 2019)

Wehre, Staumauern und teilweise auch Gewässerausbau sind imposante Bauwerke.
Um so etwas Bauen zu können braucht man viel Wissen um Kräfte, Geologie, und auch Materialkunde.
Man sollte dabei nur nicht vergessen das man so etwas schon vor 100 Jahren bauen konnte und selbst Bieber schon lange und hohe Damme bauten.

Ungleich mehr Wissen, echten Austauch und Planung würde es brauchen, so etwas auch noch mit dem Biologischen Stoffwechsel und Arterhalt in Einklang zu bringen.
Bieber können das nicht....die Frage ist kann der Mensch es so viel besser?
Was hat sich da eigentlich in den letzten 100 Jahren getan?
Das Wissen um die Probleme bei den Wanderfischen und auch viel Wissen um die Arten und auch die verzweifelten Bemühungen Einzelner bei Erhalt und Wiederansiedlung hat sich seit 1880 kaum noch verbessert.
Wo bleibt da der Fortschritt und der Staat mit seinem Schutzauftrag?
Fische nachzüchten und besetzen können Laien auch und das haben sie auch in 150 Jahren auch immer mal wieder bewiesen, tun sie mit eigenem Geld effektiver.
Wir brauchen Fachkräfte um sie da zu unterstützen, nicht um Ihnen die Verantwortung zu übertragen.
Wir haben Fachkräfte und Fachwissen, nur fürt der Staat es nicht zusammen, sondern lässt es gegeneinander arbeiten.
Was Wir brauchen, ist aber die Zusammenarbeit mit dem Ziel es immer besser zu machen.
Ansonsten können wir uns viele Wissenschaftler und auch Ihr Wissen schenken, weil Wir das Wissen eher als Störend und Sinnlos betrachten.
Dann ist Biologie eine Brotlose Kunst, nett aber sinnlos.

Nehmen wir mal die beiden Bundesländer Bremen und Hamburg, für deren Schiffbarkeit ja viel Schaden angerichtet wurde.
Sehen die sich in einer besonderen Verantwortung, wegen Vertiefung und den Wehren Hemmelingen und Geesthacht?
Tun sie natürlich nicht, im Gegenteil sie tun gern so als wenn sie besonders Umweltfreundlich wären wenn sie Ausgleichskosten der Industrie und den Versorgern aufs Auge drücken.
Sie fühlen sich nicht wirklich verantwortlich, weil sie ja nur Stadtstaaten sind und Ihre Landesrechte geben Ihnen da Rückendeckung, wo Zusammenarbeit nötig wäre.
Dafür brauchen Wir eine Bundesnaturschutzbehörde, die durchaus auch mal über den Landesrechten den Fischartenschutz der Wanderfisch zwingend gegenüber den Ländern durchsetzen muss.
Was wir nicht brauchen ist eine Bundesnaturschutzbehörde die zahnlos vor Politikern und von Tierschützern durchsetzt ist.

Heute und vielleicht auch früher, ist es der Staat selbst, der größte Verantwortung am Aussterben der Wanderfische trägt.
Oft sind es gar Beamte und Politik und nicht die Wirtschaft die Rücksichtslos handelt, weil sie sich der Verantwortung gar nicht bewusst ist.
Wenn wir die Wanderfische wie den Stör erhalten wollen, wird es wohl dort ein großes Umdenken benötigen und daran mag ich nicht mehr glauben. 

Viele Fischereibiologen haben einen sicheren gutbezahlten Job gesucht, sie beißen nicht in die Hand die sie füttert.
Sie sind angestellt um die Politik und Verwaltung zu verteidigen und nicht um zu kritisieren.
Kritiker und Idealisten werden dann eben Taxifahrer oder Wissenschaftler von Wissen was keiner nutzt.


----------



## LAC (29. März 2019)

@ Bernd 2000
Ich gebe Dir in vielen Punkten recht, wobei ich einige Fischereibiologen kenne, die richtig kämpfen und auch in die Hand beißen, die sie füttert. Problem ist jedoch das diese Hand nicht die Kraft hat, wie eine andere, die die wirtschaftlichen Interessen vertritt, Man sucht dann einen Nenner zu finden. Meistens wird dann nur eine kleine Verbesserung durchgeführt, die nicht die Beste ist. Aud dem Rücken der Natur wird doch alles ausgetragen, es entstehen ja auch immer wieder neue Probleme, z.B. die ganzen Fischzuchtanstalten in den Buchten die sich förmlich von den norwegischen bis hin zu den ärmsten Länder der Welt ausgebreitet haben. Und wir Angler, wir greifen ja auch ein - wir würden alles fangen, wenn es keine Gesetze geben würde. Das Schlachtfest von Hvide Sande ist ein gutes Beispiel - wo zig tausend  Fische am Tag gefangen werden - da bereichert man sich mit. Davon lebt eine ganzer Industriezweig.


----------



## fishhawk (29. März 2019)

Hallo,



LAC schrieb:


> Und *wir Angler*, wir greifen ja auch ein - *wir würden alles fangen*, wenn es keine Gesetze geben würde.



Da scheine ich dann  nach deiner Definition kein Angler zu sein.


----------



## Nemo (29. März 2019)

Ja, sehr lustige Verallgemeinerungen und Schubladen hier


----------



## Lorenz (29. März 2019)

Das ist natürlich pauschalisiert, aber "die Anglerschaft" nutzt natürlich auch die Gewässer und hat eigene Interessen, die sich mal mehr und mal weniger mit z.B. Artenschutz und Naturschutz in Einklang bringen lassen. (Übermäßiger) Karpfenbesatz, Graskarpfenbesatz, Besatz mit ortsfremden Fischen oder (z.B. Forellen-)Stämmen, Besatz von fischfreien Kleinstgewässern, Nutzbarmachung von Kleingewässern für Fischzucht und Sportfischerei, (Satz-)Fischzucht, Nutzung von kleinen Bächen zur Satzfischproduktion, ... Wir sollten uns jetzt aber wieder dem Thema zuwenden. 

Meiner Meinung nach leben wir in einer dichtbesiedelten Kulturlandschaft, die über Jahrtausende geformt wurde, sodass man nicht erwarten kann, dass sich bestimmte komplexe Probleme schnell lösen lassen. Es gibt zahlreiche Interessen- und Nutzungskonflikte. Im Gegensatz zu z.B. Wölfen, die offenbar irgendwie von selbst wieder eine Nische in unserer Kulturlandschaft finden, ist es bei Stör, Lachs und Meerforelle offenbar schwerer, aber deren Lebensräume sind auch auf sehr vielfältige weise beeinflusst und degradiert. Meiner Meinung nach müssen die Wiederansiedlungsprojekte weitergehen, denn damit geht es immerhin in die richtige Richtung. Sozusagen unter dem Banner des Lachses ist ja schon einiges bezgl. Durchgängigkeit passiert, auch wenn noch nicht alles gut ist. Ohne Lachs und Meerforelle wären die zahlreichen Maßnahmen doch schwer durchzusetzen gewesen.


----------



## BERND2000 (29. März 2019)

@Lorenz
Du hast da einges zusammengeworfen.
Der Wolf oder auch der Kormoran wurden aktiv vom Menschen als Konkurent ausgerottet, Ihr Habitat aber blieb erhalten.
Schütz man sie vermehren sie sich halt schnell.

Die Meerforelle, also die Forelle war nie bei uns ausgestorben.
Sie konnte nur nicht mehr alle Erscheinungsformen ausleben.
Dazu ist es eine fast unkomplizierte Art, da sie flexibel ist und zielgerichtet Wege sucht und gut springen kann.

Der Lachs war ausgerotet, wobei Deutschland das besonders Flussreiches Kerngebiet seiner Verbreitung war.
Man muss nun halt passende neue Stämme suchen, aber die wurden im Ausland ja reichlich erhalten und Lachse wurden auch nicht selten.

Aber der Stör oder auch die Störe stellen uns beim Erhalt vor viel größere Probleme.
Sie kommen mit den Querbauten nicht zurecht und sind unglaublich Anfällig für Überfischung, weiter wurden viele Ihrer wenigen Laichplätze vernichtet.
Ansiedlungsversuche hat man schon oft versucht, aber das scheint bei Störarten nicht so einfach zu sein wie beim Lachs.
Das könnte Wiederansiedlungen auch noch mal erschweren.
Er war in Deutschland ausgestorben und ist auch sonst nur noch als Einzeltiere eines letzten Bestandes erhalten.
Da ist es heute beim Stör 2 Sec vor 12 und 2 Minuten vor 12 für viele weitere Störarten.
Da kann man heute nur hoffen das überhaupt noch geeignete Störe für Wiederansiedlungen erhalten blieben.
Wenn man den , vorher sein Habitat wiedererschaffen würde und die Fischerei regelt.
Schon Mohr hat in den 50er Jahren, das Problem der Neben und Hobbyfischerei im Buch "Der Stör" beschrieben.
Denn wer das nur Nebenbei macht, der hört nicht auf zu fischen wenn die Fische weniger werden, im Gegenteil es kann den Reitz erhöhen.
Gleichzeitig wurden Netze und Reusen unglaublich billig und die Angelgeräte immer effektiver.
Das da auch Beifänge entgegen des Schutzes, zu Tode kommen oder gar heimlich genutzt werden sollte klar sein.
Wobei das Gesetz eigentlich vorschreibt das man solche Arten ja gar nicht fangen darf, es aber so ausgelebt wird das man Beifänge akzeptiert.
Sage einem Angler er dürfe keine untermaßigen Fische fangen, er versteht es nicht weil es praxisfehrne Theorie ist.
Aber eigentlich macht der Angler etwas falsch wenn er mit zu kleinen Haken und Ködern fischt.
Das ist natürlich in der Fischerei auch nicht anders, wer Reusen oder Netze legt wird immer Beifänge in Kauf nehmen.
Je nach Gegebenheit vor Ort, verrecken zahllose geschützte Wanderfische dann als Beifang.
(So wurde mir mal erzählt endete auch ein echter Stör in der Ems um 2000, im Beifangtot vereint mit den Besatz-Smolts, kam nur nie wirklich in die Öffentlichkeit )
In der Weser hat man gar mal die Smolt Abwanderung in Hamenfängen bewertet...und ging von Hohen Verlusten aus. darum war früher der Hamenfang ja auch zeitweise zum Schutz der Smols verboten.
Auch in S.H weiß man aus Versuchen genau, wie zahlreich Smolts in solche Hamen gehen, da war es nach dem Stint die häufigsten Art im Mündungsbereich.
Am Ende ist es für die Art egal ob sie nun geschützt ist oder nicht, wenn sie so oder so als Beifang zu Tode kommt.

Wir brauchen uns keine großen Hoffnungen machen die Störe, oder die großen Anadromen Fischwanderungen zu erhalten wenn Wir nicht mal unkomplizierte Arten wie Mefo und Lachs nicht wieder in Massen hoch bekommen.
Nur sollte man sich dann auch eingestehen das wir beim Naturschutz und Arterhalt gnadenlos gescheitert sind.
Und wer das nicht will sollte neue Wege Suchen..denn so wie heute Reicht es nicht.
Oder weil Ich hier so böse in Schubläden sortierte, alles zusammen packen und draufschreiben "Wir Menschen sind der Nachhaltigkeit nicht fähig"
Denn und da gebe ich LAC recht, einzelne vorbildlich handelnde Menschen sollte man nicht verallgemeinern.
Die kann man ruhig in eine kleinere Schachtel packen für die braucht es nicht mal eine ganze Schublade.
Aber sie erhöht den Wert des ganzen Schrankes deutlich.


----------



## Laichzeit (29. März 2019)

Ich denke, dass Prognosen für den Stör extrem schwierig sind. Das wird klar, wenn man zum Beispiel den letzten Störfluss in Frankreich mit dem Rhein vergleicht.
Der Rhein ist in der Mündung durch die Schiffe, Sperrwerke und Abschlussdeiche viel stärker befahren und verbaut als die Gironde, dafür aber deutlich sauberer als das Girondeestuar und die Zuflüsse. Im Rhein könnte der Stör gute Laich- und Aufwuchshabitate finden, wenn er sie erreicht und wieder verlassen kann. Seit der Stör aus dem Rhein verschwand, hat sich in puncto Wasserqualität und Laichplätzen einiges verbessert, dafür ist er heute stärker befahren, während sich die französischen Gewässer seit der letzten natürlichen Reproduktion vor bald 30 Jahren eher negativ entwickelt haben. Die Gironde ist extrem stark mit Feinsedimenten belastet, verbaut und vor Allem seit dem Hitzesommer 2003 kommt es immer wieder zu starkem Sauerstoffmangel und Algenblüten. In dem Jahr brach die Maifischpopulation besonders stark ein und hat sich bis heute nicht erhohen können. Wir haben also mit dem Rhein ein Gewässer mit Potential für den Stör (und Maifisch), aber letztendlich muss er selbst beweisen, dass es im Rhein klappen kann.


----------



## LAC (30. März 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Da scheine ich dann nach deiner Definition kein Angler zu sein.



fishhawk, ich kenne dich nicht,  deshalb kann ich mir kein bild machen, wie du als angler denkst bzw. fische fängst. Ich kenne reichlich angler das sind tolle menschen, die die natur lieben und schätzen, ich sehe aber auch die anderen
Nun darfst du nicht denken ich laufe blind durch die gegend, ich habe schon einen geschulten blick.
Angeln ist ja eine sportart, der angler muss in deutschland nicht nur nach dem fischereigesetz angeln, sondern auch noch andere gesetze beachten. (die kaum einer kennt)
Und da ich nicht blind bin, sehe ich sofort an seine tätigkeit, ob er die natur achtet oder nicht.
Nun betreibe ich u.a. umweltschutz über das medium kunst, es kann sein, das ich negative beeinträchtigungen aufgreife und nach einer prüfung in einer anderen form weltweit der öffentlichkeit  präsentiere.  Das knallt dann in den medien  richtig und einige werden dadurch dann erst wach - weil ein druck entstanden ist, da es jetzt die öffentlichkeit erfahren hat.


----------



## BERND2000 (30. März 2019)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass Prognosen für den Stör extrem schwierig sind. Das wird klar, wenn man zum Beispiel den letzten Störfluss in Frankreich mit dem Rhein vergleicht.
> Der Rhein ist in der Mündung durch die Schiffe, Sperrwerke und Abschlussdeiche viel stärker befahren und verbaut als die Gironde, dafür aber deutlich sauberer als das Girondeestuar und die Zuflüsse. Im Rhein könnte der Stör gute Laich- und Aufwuchshabitate finden, wenn er sie erreicht und wieder verlassen kann. Seit der Stör aus dem Rhein verschwand, hat sich in puncto Wasserqualität und Laichplätzen einiges verbessert, dafür ist er heute stärker befahren, während sich die französischen Gewässer seit der letzten natürlichen Reproduktion vor bald 30 Jahren eher negativ entwickelt haben. Die Gironde ist extrem stark mit Feinsedimenten belastet, verbaut und vor Allem seit dem Hitzesommer 2003 kommt es immer wieder zu starkem Sauerstoffmangel und Algenblüten. In dem Jahr brach die Maifischpopulation besonders stark ein und hat sich bis heute nicht erhohen können. Wir haben also mit dem Rhein ein Gewässer mit Potential für den Stör (und Maifisch), aber letztendlich muss er selbst beweisen, dass es im Rhein klappen kann.



Zur Erklärung für Andere die es nicht wissen.
Lediglich in der Gironde haben bisher einige wenige Störe überlebt, die sich aber schon seit eingen Jahren nicht mehr selbst vermehren.
Das ist der Rest des Euroaweiten ehemaligen Bestandes, dessen Genpol nun nur noch winzig ist.
(Selbst ein Einzeltier einer Anderen Population, würde ein unglaublicher wertvoller Zugewinn sein, weil man so wichtige Anpassungen retten könnte.)
Frankreich hat deshalb ein Erhaltungsprogramm zur Nachzucht und Deutschland etwa 2 Dutzend Jungtiere geschenkt.
Letztere wurden in Deutschland aufgezogen und nachgezüchtet und nun vereinzelt in der Elbe besetzt, da man eigentlich kein geeignetes Gewässer hat.
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit das der Rhein also noch zufällig besiedelt wird, ist sehr unwahrscheinlich, denn wo sollten die Störe herkommen?
Die Prognose für den Stör ist also gar nicht so schwierig.
Viel schlechter kann es kaum noch aussehen.

Schon Erna Mohr hat 1950 angekündigt das wir im 20 Jahrhundert das letzte Kapitel schreiben werden.
Wobei das Buch über den Stör damit beginnt, das schon vor 300 Jahren die Überfischung in der Elbe sehr kritisch betrachtet wurde.
Solche Dinge passieren nicht unangekündigt, sie passieren weil die Menschen den Kritikern und Fachleuten nicht zuhören mögen.
Die Hoffnung das es gar keine Probleme ergäbe, stirbt immer zuletzt.
Der Mensch glaubt lieber als zu denken und hofft lieber als zu handeln.
Man sagt nicht umsonst, Pessimisten behalten recht, aber Optimisten haben den Spass.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (30. März 2019)

Ich meine gelesen zu haben, daß man hofft, daß von den in Schleswig-Holstein eingesetzten Stören in den Jahren 2019/20  wieder aufsteigen.

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. 

Es ist aber immer wieder erstaunlich, welch ein Aufwand betrieben wird, wenn man merkt am Abgrund zu stehen und wie die Warnungen bis dahin verhallen.


----------



## BERND2000 (30. März 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Es ist aber immer wieder erstaunlich, welch ein Aufwand betrieben wird, wenn man merkt am Abgrund zu stehen und wie die Warnungen bis dahin verhallen.



Herr Umweltschutz nach dem Aufwachen: "Ups, ausgestorben, wo bekomme ich denn nun Tiere für die Wiederansiedlung her?
Dann legt er sich dann bald wieder schlafen, weil ER ja nun auch nichts mehr tun kann.

Der Stör gilt in Deutschland ausgestorben, viel mehr als den neuen Fischpass in Gesthacht mit großen Becken und ein wenig Besatz hat Deutschland nun nicht mehr getan.(Nur haben Fischpsse bislang eigentlich nie das Problem behoben)
Warum auch die, Art ist ausgestorben, Wiederansiedlungen oft vom Staat gar nicht geplant.
Die Mindestmaße, Schonmaße und Fangverbote sind ja schon uralt und haben wenig bewirkt.

Wir erleben derzeit das Aussterben der Art, vielleicht gar der ganzen Familie und Ordnung.

Wir sind Zeitzeugen, des wohl größten Artenschwundes seit dem Verschwinden der Dinos.
Das ist eine Leistung die uns wohl tatsächlich Einzigartig über andere Arten erhebt, an der Perfekttionierung wir aber schon lange arbeiten.
Das Wir das tun, wenn wir es können, bewiesen Wir seit Jahrtausenden regional.


----------



## UMueller (30. März 2019)

Mahner und Warner gab es doch schon vor über einhundert Jahren. Nur heiligte der technische Fortschritt die Methoden die dann letztlich zu den  Habitatsverlusten führten. Kritiker wurden, werden eben nicht ernst genommen, wenn es letztlich um den Mammon geht. An den einheimischen Stör hat doch keiner gedacht als das Projekt Lachs2000 verkündet wurde. Unser Stör galt ja als ausgestorben. Auch heute wo man weiß das die Art noch exstiert wurde ein Wasserkraftwerk errichtet mit einem Fischpass der letztlich nur ein Alibi ist. Für den Stör nicht passierbar. Man will erst sehen wie der Stör z.B. in der Elbe klar kommt. Nun muß man auf die ersten Rückkehrer hoffen. Kennt jemand die historischen Laichplätze vom Stör in Weser, Elbe, Rhein oder anderen Flüssen im norddeutschen Raum ?  Das wäre ja ein Argument pro Stör. Ach was schreibe ich, beim Lachs sind Laichplätze sogar historisch belegt. Nur nützt das nichts, wenn ein Stadtstaat die Weser blockiert und Wiederansiedlungsprojekte somit nicht voran kommen.


----------



## UMueller (30. März 2019)

BERND2000 schrieb:


> Die Mindestmaße, Schonmaße und Fangverbote sind ja schon uralt und haben wenig bewirkt.


Ist ähnlich wie bei einer kaputten Landstraße. Da werden dann Tempo 50 Schilder aufgestellt um aus der Haftung raus zu sein. Wenn ein Unfall passiert warst du eben zu schnell. 
Wenn eine Art sich nicht erholt, dann weil ..... nicht eingehalten werden . 
Im Grunde ist das eine Bankrotterklärung und Ausrede. Man kann oder will es nicht. Bei der Straße fehlt wohl nur das Geld. Bei den Fischwanderwegen wohl auch der politische Wille. Strom aus Wasserkraft und Biogas ist eben derzeit lukrativer als ein paar Fische und hilft bei der Energiewende. Moderne Landwirtschaft muss auch lukrativ bleiben. Da zählt dann jeder Meter im Uferrandbereich. Mensch was bin ich bös heute.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (30. März 2019)

Naja, wir haben ein strenges Tierschutzgesetz und EEG Gesetz, kein Gesetz zur Herstellung von Naturräumen und zur Ansiedlung ausgestorbener Tierarten.
Was sagt eigentlich die Wasserrahmenrichtlinie bezigbezü der Herstellung von Lebensräumen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (30. März 2019)

BERND2000 schrieb:


> Herr Umweltschutz nach dem Aufwachen: "Ups, ausgestorben, wo bekomme ich denn nun Tiere für die Wiederansiedlung her?
> Dann legt er sich dann bald wieder schlafen, weil ER ja nun auch nichts mehr tun kann.
> 
> Der Stör gilt in Deutschland ausgestorben, viel mehr als den neuen Fischpass in Gesthacht mit großen Becken und ein wenig Besatz hat Deutschland nun nicht mehr getan.(Nur haben Fischpsse bislang eigentlich nie das Problem behoben)
> ...



Der Bund hat doch erst im letzten Jahr fast 7mio bewilligt. Ob damit was sinnvolles angestellt wird, lasse ich mal dahingestellt, aber der Bund tut nichts, passt auch nicht.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (30. März 2019)

Wer ist eigentlich verantwortlich für die Netzfischerei, bei der so viele Smolts als Beifang drauf gehen?


----------



## Nemo (30. März 2019)

BERND2000 schrieb:


> @Lorenz
> Du hast da einges zusammengeworfen.
> Der Wolf oder auch der Kormoran wurden aktiv vom Menschen als Konkurent ausgerottet, Ihr Habitat aber blieb erhalten.
> Schütz man sie vermehren sie sich halt schnell.
> ...


Mir gefällt das überhaupt nicht, wie du über "die Angler" schreibst.
""Sage einem Angler er dürfe keine untermaßigen Fische fangen, er versteht es nicht weil es praxisfehrne Theorie ist.""

Also ich kenne keinen einzigen Angler persönlich, auf den das zutreffen würde.

Sicherlich gibt es auch unter Anglern ignorante Idioten, aber ein großer Teil ist sicher nicht so. Du bringst mit solchen Verallgemeinerungen nur die Angler (ja, "die Angler", diesmal alle) in Verruf und unterstützt die Naturschutzextremisten und Tierrechtler. Da habe ich kein Verständnis für.

Und ich bin selbst der Meinung, dass hier noch ganz viel getan werden muss, aber mit Deiner Art stößt du bei mir komplett auf Ablehnung.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (30. März 2019)

ZF, es liegt in der Natur der Sache, das jeder meint, er hat genug Informationen, um eigenständig Entscheidungen zu treffen und je depperter die Menschen sind, um so weniger werden sie durch Fakten irritiert. 

Bei Tierrechtlern ist es übrigens egal, was wir denken, tun oder ob wir uns besonders hohe Anforderungen an uns selbst stellen. Du, wir, alles Angler und damit bereits als Ziel erkannt. Der Rest ist nur Makulatur.

Naturschutzextremisten?  Solch eine Wortwahl und sich dann Gedanken machen, was dieser von dir denkt? Sorry das ist doch lächerlich.


----------



## Nemo (30. März 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> ZF, es liegt in der Natur der Sache, das jeder meint, er hat genug Informationen, um eigenständig Entscheidungen zu treffen und je depperter die Menschen sind, um so weniger werden sie durch Fakten irritiert.
> 
> Bei Tierrechtlern ist es übrigens egal, was wir denken, tun oder ob wir uns besonders hohe Anforderungen an uns selbst stellen. Du, wir, alles Angler und damit bereits als Ziel erkannt. Der Rest ist nur Makulatur.
> 
> Naturschutzextremisten?  Solch eine Wortwahl und sich dann Gedanken machen, was dieser von dir denkt? Sorry das ist doch lächerlich.



Nein, diese gibt es. Ich persönlich finde jede Art von Extremismus schlecht, weil dabei immer alles andere (auch wenn es ebenso wichtig und richtig ist) ausgeblendet und dem ideologischen Ziel untergeordnet wird. Planen und Handeln mit Sinn und Verstand, das ist mein Motto.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (30. März 2019)

Wo habe ich denn geschrieben, das es die nicht gibt?


----------



## Nemo (30. März 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Wo habe ich denn geschrieben, das es die nicht gibt?



Vielleicht habe ich deinen Beitrag zuvor nicht richtig verstanden bzw. wir reden an einander vorbei. Ich habe hier auch keinen als solchen tituliert, sondern nur gesagt, dass diese Verallgemeinerungen deren Argumentation unterstützt. "Angeln muss abgeschafft werden, weil "der Angler" beratungsresistent und gegen Naturschutz ist". Bernd und LAC unterstützen mit ihren verallgemeinerten Argumenten genau das, und ich halte das für Unsinn. Nur weil ein paar Angler sich beschweren, weilmal ein Gewässer gesperrt werden muss, heißt das doch nicht,  dass die anderen kein Verständnis dafür haben.  Das ist genauso wie zu behaupten, alle Deutschen wären Anarchisten, weil gerade eine Linken-Demo stattfindet. Oder alle Nazis, weil rechts demonstriert.


----------



## LAC (30. März 2019)

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Planen und Handeln mit Sinn und Verstand, das ist mein Motto.



Die fehlerquellen kenne wir ja, nun müssen wir aber auch mal langsam anfangen sonst waschen wir uns nur mit worten reine und machen uns selbst was vor.
ZF- Heckbremser, du schätzt mich falsch ein, ich habe nichts gegen die angler, ich habe sie immer unterstützt, sogar im landschaftsbeirat vertreten und mit den angehenden gewässerwarten  projekte realisiert und in NRW die erste gewässerschutzwoche ins leben gerufen - da waren alle bedrohten fische in aquarien zu sehen in zusammenarbeit mit der landesfischerei in Kirchhundem Eine Podiumsdiskussion war auch angesagt ,vom RP bis zum vertreter der angler, Desiree Bethge /Fernsehen hat sie moderiert.   8000 Besucher waren in der Woche dort und die die Pressewarte vom anglervereinen wurden vom deutsche pressezentrum geschult, damit ihre nachricht auch veröffentlicht wird.  Das liegt 30 jahre zurück und mit Prof. Leleck, Dr.Pelz und Dr. Brunken haben wir die standortbewegung der äsche durch telemetrie erforscht, ich habe die herren an unserem fließgewässer geholt,  wo andere die wettkampfangelei  liebten.


----------



## Laichzeit (30. März 2019)

UMueller schrieb:


> Mahner und Warner gab es doch schon vor über einhundert Jahren. Nur heiligte der technische Fortschritt die Methoden die dann letztlich zu den  Habitatsverlusten führten. Kritiker wurden, werden eben nicht ernst genommen, wenn es letztlich um den Mammon geht. An den einheimischen Stör hat doch keiner gedacht als das Projekt Lachs2000 verkündet wurde. Unser Stör galt ja als ausgestorben. Auch heute wo man weiß das die Art noch exstiert wurde ein Wasserkraftwerk errichtet mit einem Fischpass der letztlich nur ein Alibi ist. Für den Stör nicht passierbar. Man will erst sehen wie der Stör z.B. in der Elbe klar kommt. Nun muß man auf die ersten Rückkehrer hoffen. Kennt jemand die historischen Laichplätze vom Stör in Weser, Elbe, Rhein oder anderen Flüssen im norddeutschen Raum ?  Das wäre ja ein Argument pro Stör. Ach was schreibe ich, beim Lachs sind Laichplätze sogar historisch belegt. Nur nützt das nichts, wenn ein Stadtstaat die Weser blockiert und Wiederansiedlungsprojekte somit nicht voran kommen.



Über die Laichplätze und Lebensräume der ausgestorbenen deutschen Störpopulationen weiß man erschreckend wenig. Hinter jeder Aussage zum Stör in Deutschland steht immer ein großes Fragezeichen, da die Ursachen fürs Aussterben zu lange zurückliegen und der Stör in der alten Literatur nur wenig Beachtung fand. Zwar wurden vereinzelt noch Störe in der zweiten Hälfte des letzten Jahrhunderts gefangen, aber das funktionelle Aussterben liegt in den meisten Flüssen schon hundert oder mehr Jahre zurück. Durch die lange Generationendauer hat man noch über Jahrzehnte ein "nachbrennen", obwohl sich die Störe schon lange nicht mehr genügend vermehren konnten.
Jedenfalls muss der Stör im Vergleich zu Lachs und Mefo höchstens bis in die Mittelläufe der großen Flüsse aufsteigen und das ist sozusagen sein letzter Strohhalm. Bei den anderen Wanderfischen, wie dem Maifisch, Schnäpel, Finten und den Meerneunaugen sieht man bereits deutlichere Erfolge und das liegt hauptsächlich daran, dass sie nicht so weit aufsteigen müssen und die großen Flüsse anscheinend nicht komplett ungeeignet sind. Das muss der Stör noch für sich beweisen und wir können mehr vage raten, als wirklich abschätzen ob das klappt. Grundlos will ich nicht pessimistisch sein und eine gute Prognose kann man vielleicht in 20 Jahren erst geben.


----------



## Nemo (30. März 2019)

LAC schrieb:


> Die fehlerquellen kenne wir ja, nun müssen wir aber auch mal langsam anfangen sonst waschen wir uns nur mit worten reine und machen uns selbst was vor.


Keine Einwände.


----------



## BERND2000 (31. März 2019)

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Mir gefällt das überhaupt nicht, wie du über "die Angler" schreibst.
> ""Sage einem Angler er dürfe keine untermaßigen Fische fangen, er versteht es nicht weil es praxisfehrne Theorie ist.""
> 
> Also ich kenne keinen einzigen Angler persönlich, auf den das zutreffen würde.
> ...



Ich kann Dein Unverständnis gut verstehen, das sind unangenehme Behauptungen.
Aber Ich Angel zu lange und kenne viel zu viele Angler als das Ich Dier glaube Du würdest keine Angler kennen die Beifang nicht in Kauf nehmen.
Das tut die Mehrheit, wenn sie zum Beispiel mit kleinen Fliegen fischt , kleine Aalhaken verwendet, kleine Spinnköder verwendet u.s.w.
Es ist lediglich ungewohnt, das ein Angler das auch mal kritisch in den Raum stellt.
Wir sind berechtigt ungeschützte Fische zur Entnahme zu fangen und haben eigentlich jeglichen Beifang zu vermeiden.

Wir und damit meine ich Alle und nicht nur Angler, mögen offene Kritik nicht.
Wir fühlen uns Angepisst und Angreifbar und ja viele dieser naturfehrnen Tierrechtler könnten das ausnutzen, wenn Wir uns in Ausflüchten flüchten und nicht die Wahrheit verteidigen.
Wobei in meinen Beträgen hier, ganz sicher nicht nur Angler angeriffen worden.....
Mir war nicht mal klar das es einem Angler aufstoßen würde, Beamte, Politiker oder die Allgemeinheit der Menschen, kammen schlechter weg.
Aber warum sollte man bei so einem Thema Lob verteilen, Hoffnungen wecken oder den Menschen schreiben wie gut sie alle sind....
Es geht um eine Art die fast ausgestorben ist, da sollte man ruhig kritisch schreiben und nicht loben wie gut alles läuft.


----------



## fishhawk (31. März 2019)

Hallo,



> Es geht um eine Art die fast ausgestorben ist, da sollte man ruhig kritisch schreiben und nicht loben wie gut alles läuft.



Schon richtig, aber ich glaube nicht, dass da die Angler dafür die Hauptschuldigen sind.



BERND2000 schrieb:


> *Das tut die Mehrheit,* wenn sie zum Beispiel mit kleinen Fliegen fischt , kleine Aalhaken verwendet, kleine Spinnköder verwendet u.s.w.
> Es ist lediglich ungewohnt, das ein Angler das auch mal kritisch in den Raum stellt.
> Wir sind berechtigt ungeschützte Fische zur Entnahme zu fangen und haben eigentlich jeglichen Beifang zu vermeiden.



Die Mehrheit angelt also ganz gerne auf geschonte Fische? Wissen oder Spekulation?

Wie soll das mit Vermeidung jeglichen Beifangs funktionieren?  Nur noch Fischen auf Sicht erlauben?  Alle tierischen Köder verbieten, z.B. Würmer und Köderfische, könnte ja ein Stör drauf  beißen?

Ich glaube die Störe haben ganz andere Probleme.

Und ob man die mit pauschaler Anglerschelte besser gelöst bekommt, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Nemo (31. März 2019)

BERND2000 schrieb:


> Ich kann Dein Unverständnis gut verstehen, das sind unangenehme Behauptungen.
> Aber Ich Angel zu lange und kenne viel zu viele Angler als das Ich Dier glaube Du würdest keine Angler kennen die Beifang nicht in Kauf nehmen.
> Das tut die Mehrheit, wenn sie zum Beispiel mit kleinen Fliegen fischt , kleine Aalhaken verwendet, kleine Spinnköder verwendet u.s.w.
> Es ist lediglich ungewohnt, das ein Angler das auch mal kritisch in den Raum stellt.
> ...



Mit Anglern die ich persönlich kenne habe ich meinen Bekanntenkreis und einen Teil meines Vereins gemeint. Und das sind alles Leute, die z.B. die Regel eines "Entnahmefensters" im Sinne einer naturverträglichen Angelei absolut befürworten würden. Gleichzeitig auch das Ziel haben, in intakten Ökosystemen zu leben und zu angeln. Vielleicht habe ich einfach das Glück eines guten Umgangs. Dass mir bewusst ist, dass es auch andere gibt, habe ich bereits geschrieben.

Ich habe absolut nichts gegen offene Kritik, so lange sie zutreffend, differenziert und angemessen ist. Das nehme ich hier nicht wahr.

Ich bin kein "Profi". Wenn du mir eine gute Anleitung geben würdest, mit welchen Haken- und Ködergrößen ich z.B. gezielt einen maßigen Barsch befischen kann, ohne dass dabei ein untermaßiger Hecht ans Band gehen kann, wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Beim Friedfischangeln ist es genauso. Manche Arten überschreiten in ihrer Maximalgröße kaum die Mindestmaße anderer Arten, aber werden mit den gleichen Ködern befischt.

Ich würde mir einfach mal wünschen, dass solche Argumente mal zu Ende gedacht werden, bevor sie rausgehauen werden. Das ist typische "dagegen-Politik" ohne echte Lösungsansätze, wie es sie leider zu häufig gibt. (Tja, wenn das Benzin zu teuer ist, dann muss man sich halt ein 3-Liter Auto kaufen,  sagte eine Grünen-Politikerin im Jahr 200X, stieg in ihren Audi A8 und fuhr davon. Der Familienvater mit mehreren Kindern und Hund fragte sich, wie er mit allen Personen, Hund und Gepäck mit einem VW Lupo zurecht kommen sollte, aber das waren unwesentliche Kleinigkeiten der Praxis, die in der Theorie und Politik keine Rolle spielen)


----------



## LAC (31. März 2019)

@ Bernd 2000
Ich begrüße es,  daß du dich intensiv für den erhalt der störe einsetzt, weiter so. Nun kann man nicht von den mitgliedern im anglerboard verlangen, das jetzt alle member nur noch den stör im kopf haben, einige kennen den fisch gar nicht und einige sind schon so gestört, weil sie das alles nicht verstehen, geben ratschläge  damit sie solch einen auch mal am haken haben und  einige angler wollen davon gar nichts wissen, sonden nur ein, zwei fische im vereinsgewässer fangen ud gemütlich im Veeinshaus beim bierchen über den nächsten besatz reden
Ich kann mich auch nicht damit befassen, da ich nicht auf mehreren  hochzeiten tanzen kann - wenn ich etwas realisieren möchte, dann suche ich mir fachleute, die aus unterschiedlichen bereichen kommnen, und dann kämpfen wir an verschiedenen fronten - gemeinsam für eine sache.
Da sind ja nicht nur wissenschaftlern aus unterschiedlichen bereichen gefragt, die haben zwar die ahnung, die nutz aber nichts,  wenn sie die nicht an mann bringen können.
da sind ganz andere berufszweige gefragt  auch fachleute  damit das  volk auch davon überzeugt wird, bzw. die politiker, damit sie sich einsetzen, damit gelder fließen.​
Robert Jung forderte in seinem aufsatz „kunst als zukunft“ schon vor über 35 jahren „vielleicht müssten wir geisteslaboratorien gründen, in denen ähnlich intensiv wie in den versuchsanstalten der naturwissenschaften an der weiterentwicklung des menschen, insbesondere an der weiterentwicklung seiner sozialen fantasie gearbeitet werden könnte“. Und weiter heißt es „weil sie sich nicht auf das vergangene, gewohnte hin anpassen ließen, haben künstler sicher eine ahnung vom kommenden erhalten. Bei ihnen wird der prognostiker meist mehr über die zukunft erfahren als bei den zukunftsberechnern.

„Es ist nicht die fantasie, die wir uns an die macht wünschen. Es ist die fantasie, die die macht korrigiert zu gunsten der ohnmächtigen.“ (Adolf Muschg)


----------



## rheinfischer70 (1. April 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nicht die Mehrheit, aber 10% oder weniger reichen aus. Schau dir mal einige Zanderlaichplätze am Niederrhein an, wo im April dutzende Angler gezielt auf Barsch, Hecht, Rapfen und Waller angelt. Da werden zu 95% Zander, aber das macht ja Spaß, besonders wenns dunkel wird.


----------



## BERND2000 (1. April 2019)

_-ZF-_ schrieb:


> Mit Anglern die ich persönlich kenne......
> 
> Ich habe absolut nichts gegen offene Kritik, so lange sie zutreffend, differenziert und angemessen ist. Das nehme ich hier nicht wahr.
> 
> Ich bin kein "Profi". Wenn du mir eine gute Anleitung geben würdest, mit welchen Haken- und Ködergrößen ich z.B. gezielt einen maßigen Barsch befischen kann, ohne dass dabei ein untermaßiger Hecht ans Band gehen kann, wäre ich sehr dankbar.



Auch Ich muss mit Deiner Kritik leben....den Kritik sollte man immer Beachten, wenn sich schon Jemand die Mühe macht den Austausch einzugehen.

Ohne Frage klinge ich heute extrem....
Das war eine lange Entwicklung.
Ich Angel halt seit Kindestagen und bin noch als Jugendlicher in die Wiederansiedlungsprojekte geraten.
Seit dieser Zeit habe ich alles verschlungen, was Ich zu den Themen fand und auch schon mit 18 J unprofessionel mit Gartenteich und Aquarium Forellen gestreift ausgebrütet und angefüttert.
Das ich nebenbei E-Fischen, Brutanlage und Besatz mitmachte oder plante kannst Du Dier dann denken.
Das ist eine Extreme Entwicklung, bei der neben dem Ehrenämtern Beruf oder Familie auf der Strecke bleiben, denn schließlich bin ich auch immer noch sehr aktiver Angler geblieben.
Ich denke ich kann sehr gut verstehen, das nicht Jeder, die Zeit aufbrigen mag das so extrem zu betreiben.
Denn selbst das lesen hunderter Bücher zu dem Thema kostet Zeit, sie zu verstehen,zu überdenken oder es in der Praxis zu erleben, noch viel mehr.
Ich denke, Ich habe mich eingebracht sei es bei Jugendarbeit, Ansiedlungsprojekten Besatzplanung und vielem mehr oft aber auch wenn ich mich kritisch äußerte.
Heute sehe ich viele Dinge viel komplizierter als Früher, weil ich einst viele Dinge gar nicht wusste.
Heute nach weit über 30 Jahren, stelle ich vermehrt fest das Ich da dann missverstanden werde.
Das ist immerhin die Zeit, die Fachkräfte oft nur im Beruf verbringen, auf jeden fall viel mehr Zeit als Ihre Ausbildungszeit.
Solche Dinge wie die Betrachtung Beifängsproblematik oder die Veränderungen seit dem Kormoran wird ein normaler Angler meist gar nicht wahrnehmen..
So wie der normale Angler das Verschwinden vieler Arten gar nicht bemerkt und ich erinnere Mich an mich selbst verschwundene Arten auch vergisst.
So ist der Stör in Deutschland vielen Anglern auch erst wieder bekannt, seit es fremde Ströarten im Handel gibt.
Wie gesagt, die Dinge sind für mich heute komplizierter, so frage ich mich ob die fremden Stre nun eher eine Bedrohung oder ein Segen für den heimischen Str sind, der nun wieder etwas mehr ins Intresse rückte.
Heute kann man wenigstens wieder über Störe diskutieren und sei es nur um klarzumachen das Stör nicht der Stör ist.
Früher war er halt ausgestorben wie die Dinos, gestorben im Intresse.
Ich denke das was der Stör heute vor allem braucht, ist Ihn der Öffentlichkeit als Heimische Art bekannt zu machen, die bedrohter als die Tieger oder Elefanten sind.
Aber auch das nur, um Ihn als Symbol für die Probleme der Wanderfischarten Allgemein zu sehen um am Ende als Angler,Fischer oder als Mensch die Naturreichtümer nutzen und erleben zu können.

Kein Mensch ist perfekt keiner Schuldlos, Wir alle können uns lediglich bemühen es besser zu machen und Fehler nicht zu wiederholen.
Da kann Jeder nur versuchen, seinen kleinen Teil besser zu machen.
So verwende Ich zum Beispiel keine Schluckhaken mehr oder verwende beim Wurmangeln meist Hakengröße 1 und größer, Wels,Forelle Karpfen, Aal und Quappe und selbst Schleie fange ich trotzdem.....aber das soll und muss Jeder vor Ort selbst entscheiden.
So sehe ich das auch bei C&R, wenn da Jemand mit großem Einsatz wenige Einzelfische fängt und sie vorsichtig behandelt, ist es etwas ganz Anderes als wenn Jemand stolz ist 200 Zander gefangen und realist zu haben.
Letzterer handelt ähnlich Dem der legal viele Geschützte Fische fängt um dann einzelne Maßige zu entnehmen.
(z.B wenn er mit der Fliege oder gar Wurm unzählige keine Forellen fängt um mal eine Maßige zu fangen.)
Nur weil etwas nicht bestraft wird, ist noch längst nicht alles auch richtig.
Aber auch Da, soll und muss der Einzelne vor Ort die Entscheidung treffen, braucht also Handlungsspielraum und Eigenverantwortung.

Heute sind wir soweit, das ich mich nicht wundern würde, wenn Angler wegen des Tierschutzgedankens Mist bauen.
Man stelle sich vor sie würden einen der letzten Stör als Beifang fangen und aus Angst das das der arme Fisch zu schwer verletzt sei den dann auch noch töten.
Das wäre der Wahnsinn total und vermutlich "rechtlich" gar nicht so unverständlich.
Selbst wenn der Fisch einen unbezahlbaren Wert hätte, so das man eigentlich ein ganzes Tierarztteam einfliegen sollte.

Ich habe überspitzt, aber wie gesagt Ich sehe die Dinge heute kompliziert und nicht mehr so einfach.
Aber ich bin auch gefrustet, so wie viele die das sehr lange machten.


Solche Aussagen wie das sehr viele Smolts und gar ein Stör als Beifang in Reusen verreckten, kam auch von so Jemanden der das kurz vor seinem Tode nach Jahrzehnten der Wiederansiedlungsversuche noch erlebte und das Projekt dann noch einstellte.
Viele sind noch hoffnungsfroher und schätzen es gar nicht wenn man von Ihren Rückschlägen berichtet, aus Angst das sie dann finanzille Unterstützung verlieren.
Andere sagen das nur noch die Politik etwas bewegen kann, weil sie sonst nur gegen geschossene Türen rennen..
Nein es ist nicht alles Gold was glänzt.
So wie auch einzelne Wanderfische kein Beweis für erfolgreichen Naturschutz, sondern eher für das Bemühen Einzelner sind.

"Wie ohnmächtig auch die guten und gerechten Menschen sein mögen, Sie allein machen das Leben lebenswert"
"Alles ist relativ" 
Zwei Zitate von A.E, die hier ganz gut passen.

In diesem Sinne meinen DANK an Alle die da versuchen, versuchten etwas zu bewegen.
Noch gibt es den Stör, auch wenn Deutschland denkt, er Sei ausgestorben und sich nun kaum noch verantwortlich betrachtet.


----------



## oberfranke (1. April 2019)

BERND2000 schrieb:


> Das tut die Mehrheit, wenn sie zum Beispiel mit kleinen Fliegen fischt , kleine Aalhaken verwendet, kleine Spinnköder verwendet u.s.w.
> Es ist lediglich ungewohnt, das ein Angler das auch mal kritisch in den Raum stellt.





BERND2000 schrieb:


> So sehe ich das auch bei C&R, wenn da Jemand mit großem Einsatz wenige Einzelfische fängt und sie vorsichtig behandelt, ist es etwas ganz Anderes als wenn Jemand stolz ist 200 Zander gefangen und realist zu haben.
> Letzterer handelt ähnlich Dem der legal viele Geschützte Fische fängt um dann einzelne Maßige zu entnehmen.
> (z.B wenn er mit der Fliege oder gar Wurm unzählige keine Forellen fängt um mal eine Maßige zu fangen.)
> Nur weil etwas nicht bestraft wird, ist noch längst nicht alles auch richtig.
> Aber auch Da, soll und muss der Einzelne vor Ort die Entscheidung treffen, braucht also Handlungsspielraum und Eigenverantwortung.



Sorry, wer  Fliegenfischen mit kleinen Fliegen als nicht fischschonend anprangert hat a)  entweder noch nie mit der Fliege gefischt b) völligen Realitätsverlust c)  keine Ahnung d) fanatische Verblendung.
Wer dann als Krönung dann noch die straffreiheit für das fischen mit einer kleinen Fliege bedauert, hat sich auf jedem Fall als völlig inkompetent geoutet und disqualifiziert.


----------



## BERND2000 (1. April 2019)

oberfranke schrieb:


> Sorry, wer  Fliegenfischen mit kleinen Fliegen als nicht fischschonend anprangert hat a)  entweder noch nie mit der Fliege gefischt b) völligen Realitätsverlust c)  keine Ahnung d) fanatische Verblendung.
> Wer dann als Krönung dann noch die straffreiheit für das fischen mit einer kleinen Fliege bedauert, hat sich auf jedem Fall als völlig inkompetent geoutet und disqualifiziert.



Danke fürs verdrehen meiner Aussage und für die Disqualifizierung.
Dieses ist ein Forum da sollte man Gedanken austauschen und nicht vermeindliche Wahrheiten verteidigen.
Deine kleine Fliege hakt wunderbar vorne, ähnlich wie der Haken  beim Boliangeln.
Ich kenn gar Friedfischangler die nur Schonhaken verwenden und Aussagten das ein verschlucken des Hakens, zeigt das der Angler nicht richtig angeln kann.

Ich habe etwas von Handlungsspielraum geschrieben und "Fliege oder gar Wurm."
Kennst du dem Begriff Forum, wo man sich frei austauscht und nicht disqualifiziert?
Würde lesen und nachdenken vorausetzen.

Nur eins hast Du übersehen, auch mit der kleinen Fliege, nimmst Du den Fang von Fischen in Kauf, die Du gar nicht fangen darfst.
Oder besser deren Fang Du vermeiden solltest, auch wenn sie vielleicht kaum verletzt werden.
Du hast gar keine Berechtigung sie zu fangen oder...?
Egal wie gering Ihre Beeinträchigung ist, sie sind Dier eigentlich verboten und nur der unvermeidliche Beifang ist geduldet.

Ich finde das eine ganz spannende Betrachtung, weil man da dann plötzlich dem C&R gar nicht mehr so fehrn ist, wenn man meint, das man die dann ja fangen und zurücksetzen könne.
Denn dann dreht es sich nur noch um die Frage der Schäden und nicht ob man überhaupt berechtigt ist sie zu fangen.
Nun ZF meinte, das Er keinen kenne...

Aber eigentlich ist das Alles egal, wichtig ist für den Arterhalt lediglich das der Nachwuchs und geschützte Arten überleben.
Tierschutzbetrachtungen sind radikaler oder nehmen den Tod für den Zweck in Kauf.


----------



## oberfranke (1. April 2019)

@BERND2000
Ich habe nichts verdreht, ich habe dich zitiert.
Disqualifiziert habe nicht ich dich, sondern du dich selbst.

Weitere Kommentare spar ich mir.


----------



## MarkusZ (1. April 2019)

BERND2000 schrieb:


> Nur eins hast Du übersehen, auch mit der kleinen Fliege, nimmst Du den Fang von Fischen in Kauf, die Du gar nicht fangen darfst.



Kommt drauf an wo man angelt. Im Forellenpuff wohl eher nicht.

Ansonsten finde ich dieses Argument ziemlich lächerlich. Das hiese ja dann Angelverbot für alle Gewässer solange dort untermaßige Fische schwimmen und/oder Schonzeiten herrschen.

Sogar in Bayern darf man aber trotzdem in solchen Gewässern angeln und ggf. die geschonten Fische zurücksetzen. Nur eben nicht gezielt darauf angeln. Und dass die Mehrheit der Angler sowas macht, möchte ich mal stark bezweifeln.

Hier scheint wirklich jede Diskussion zwecklos, gegen Vorurteile kommt man nicht an.  

Die Störe wird das eh nicht zurück bringen.


----------



## TeeHawk (2. April 2019)

esox02 schrieb:


> es wurden auch in den Fischernetzen der boddenfischer störe gefangen



Kann ich bestätigen. Im Ribnitzer See 2 Stück vor 2 Jahren und letztes Jahr ein 2,4 m Exemplar!


----------



## MarkusZ (2. April 2019)

TeeHawk schrieb:


> Im Ribnitzer See 2 Stück vor 2 Jahren und letztes Jahr ein 2,4 m Exemplar!



Waren das Atlantische Störe ?


----------



## TeeHawk (2. April 2019)

Das weiß ich leider nicht. Ich werde nachfragen, ob sie bestimmt wurden oder es sogar Fotos gibt.


----------



## BERND2000 (2. April 2019)

TeeHawk schrieb:


> Das weiß ich leider nicht. Ich werde nachfragen, ob sie bestimmt wurden oder es sogar Fotos gibt.



Recht sicher keine atlantischen Störe
Denn dort im Ostsee-Raum wird versucht eine andere Störart wieder anzusiedeln.
Eigentlich wollte man die nachgezogenen Sturio sturio in der Oder besetzen, stellte dann aber (an Präperaten) fest das der Atlantische Stör früher in der Ostsee gar nicht lebte.
Dort lebte der Baltische Stör https://www.bafg.de/DE/02_Aufgaben/...en/baltischerstoer.pdf?__blob=publicationFile
der vor der Amerikanischen Küste noch nicht ganz so selten ist.
Der wird nun dort besetzt in der Hoffnung die Ostseezuflüsse zu besiedeln.

Deshalb versucht man es nun versuchsweise in der Elbe mit der Ansiedlung von Sturio sturio.

Aber was dort für Störe gefangen wurden?
In Deutschland werden bestimmt jährlich hunderte oder tausende Störe aller möglicher Arten in die Flüsse gelangen.
Die fremden Arten sind schließlich überall im Handel
(Der Atlantische Stör nicht)

Übrings DANKE, das Ihr das Beifangthema so gut bestätigt habt.
Viele Angler und Fischer werden da ähnlich bemüht sein Beifänge zu vermeiden, das wollte ich da auch nur ansprechen.
Ist aber auch nur ein Randthema.


----------



## fishhawk (2. April 2019)

Hallo,



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Recht sicher keine atlantischen Störe



vermutlich reden wir doch über den gleichen Fisch = Acipenser oxyrinchus

Davon gibt es z.B. im St. Lawrence River unterhalb der großen Staustufen wohl noch selbsterhaltende Bestände.

Weiter flussaufwärts gibt es dann gute Bestände an Acipenser fulvescens.

Die Anglersehe ich  aber eher nicht als das Hauptproblem für die Erfolgsaussichten der Wiederansiedlungsversuche.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (2. April 2019)

Lasst die großen Fische schwimmen

Solche Reaktionen zeigen, warum Zweifel an der Anglerschaft durchaus berechtigt sind


----------



## LAC (2. April 2019)

BERND2000 schrieb:


> Ich denke das was der Stör heute vor allem braucht, ist Ihn der Öffentlichkeit als Heimische Art bekannt zu machen, die bedrohter als die Tieger oder Elefanten sind.
> Aber auch das nur, um Ihn als Symbol für die Probleme der Wanderfischarten Allgemein zu sehen um am Ende als Angler,Fischer oder als Mensch die Naturreichtümer nutzen und erleben zu können.



Bernd, da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht - dieses kannst du aber nicht mit wissenschaftler machen, die kennen sich zwar im aquatischen bereich aus und wie man  fische ansiedelt, aber nicht wie man mit den medien umgeht, da sind sie laien. Solche positiven projekte, die müssen richtig vermarktet werden, da sind andere fachleute gefragt.
Denn wenn da der fehler liegt, dann strampelt sich der wissenschaftler zwar ab - aber keine hört ihn.
Das gute an der ganzen sache ist ja, es ist eine positive angelegenheit im sinne der natur und da muss man ganz vorsichtig mit fingerspitzengefühl arbeiten, denn schnell kann gesagt werden, du setzt dich doch nur ein, damit du sie fangen willst - denn so denken die gegner, die ja auch nicht schlafen und ein vorteil haben, sie stehen auf der sauberen seite, da sie keine nutzer sind.


----------



## fishhawk (2. April 2019)

Hallo,



LAC schrieb:


> denn schnell kann gesagt werden, du setzt dich doch nur ein, damit du sie fangen willst



Für diese Ideologen zählt leider nicht das Ergebnis sondern die Motivation.

Lieber keine Störe, dann werden wenigstens keine von Anglern gefangen.


----------



## LAC (4. April 2019)

@fishhawk
wir posten doch hier, von der wiederansiedlung vom stör und nicht vom fang dieser fische, da muss zuerst das fließgewässer ok sein bzw. renaturiert werden. Nun habe ich mich mit dem stör nie befasst, ich kann mir jedoch vorstellen, das da reichlich bauliche veränderungen an einem fließgewässersystem vorgenommen werden müssen - damit die grundlage für den stör geschaffen wird - die ja ganz anders sind als beim lachs.
Ich kenne es nur von anderen Fischarten, da ging es um schleifung bzw. bau von fischpässen von rund 50 staustufen, da war der stör vor 200 jahren auch - wird aber nie mehr dort aufsteigen können.
Nun ist der angler nur einer, der durch de fang von fisch das fließgewässer nutzt, das fließgewässer nutzen jedoch auch noch andere nutzer - z.b. die industrie, wir alle über die kläranlagen - die kein sauberes wasser einleiten - es hat nicht die güteklasse zwei, sondern vier.   
Sollte das nicht der fall sein - das die lebensgrundlage u.a. sie ihre laichwanderung nicht antreten können, dann kann man sie zwar besetzen, ist ja bekannt von anderen fischarten. Ich kann sie dann auch im aquarium ansiedeln und beobachten und diese erfahrungen veröffentlichen  - für aquarianer, die diese fische lieben, damit sie bei der haltung keine probleme bekommen im wohnzimmer-biotop.
Nun verändert sich die welt ständig und es kann ja sein, das in einigen hundert jahren der nordseestrand am alpenrand ist, dann müssen wir uns keine gedanken mehr machen über den aufstieg vom stör und die stadt winterberg ist dann eine insel und bekommt eine zweite blütezeit, wird Winterberg dann das neue sylt im westfälischen meer.


----------



## BERND2000 (5. April 2019)

Erst einmal DANKE LAC, "Fisch kaput" heute mal angefangen zu lesen.
Nach den ersten 45 Seiten, habe ich da das Gefühl, Mir ähnlichen Frust zu lesen.
Klingt nicht so wie Jemand, der dem Menschen noch Nachhaltigkeit zutraut.
Wobei "Der teuerste Fisch der Welt" vielleicht noch tiefer in die Details geht und spannender zu lesen ist.

Ich wundere mich warum man Lachs so oft mit dem Stör vergleicht.
Der Atlantische Lachs ist nur regional bedroht und breitet sich derzeit Weltweit aus.

Fast überall in seiner Heimat wurde er erhalten, auch wenn er in Deutschland ausstarb und nun wieder angesiedelt werden soll.
Auf jeden Fall scheint er deutlich besser mit dem Mensch zurecht zu kommen als Störe und Stör.
Denn der Atlantische Stör ist fast überall schon ausgestorben und nun versucht man, einen einzigen winzigen  Rest-Bestand zu erhalten und zu verbreiten.
Vom Atlantischen Stör gibt es seit Jahren keinen Nachweis das er sich in der Natur noch selbst vermehrt.
Bedeutet, er kommt mit dem Menschen und Ihrem Verhalten gar nicht zurecht.
Dabei scheint Überfischung, Gewässerausbau, Querverbauung, Gewässerbelastung und vieles mehr zusammen zu kommen.
Ähnliches gilt wohl auch für einige weitere Störarten.

Wie gesagt, der Lachs ist ungleich weniger problematisch, wenn auch vieleicht immer noch zu problematisch für Uns Deutsche.


----------



## fishhawk (6. April 2019)

Hallo,



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Vom Atlantischen Stör gibt es seit Jahren keinen Nachweis das er sich in der Natur noch selbst vermehrt.



In dachte in Nordamerika pflanzen die sich noch selbstständig fort?


----------



## BERND2000 (6. April 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> In dachte in Nordamerika pflanzen die sich noch selbstständig fort?


Ist eine andere Art, der in Europa einst den Ostseeraum besiedelt haben soll.
Aber eben nicht der Europische Stör "sturio sturio".
Ist wohl auch mein Fehler wenn ich mich da nicht richtig ausdrückte.
Der Atlantische Stör ist auch der Baltische Stör.
Der Europäische Stör, die Art die kurz vor dem Erlöschen ist.


----------



## fishhawk (6. April 2019)

Hallo,

nach meinem Kenntnisstand Atlantischer Stör = Acipenser oxyrinchus 

Europäischer Stör = Acipenser sturio

Den letzteren muss man in Bayern kennen, weil er dort ganzjährig geschont ist.  Könnte theoretisch bis zum Main aufsteigen, aber durch die zig Kraftwerke/Staustufen praktisch unmöglich.

Ob es in der bayerischen Donau  jemals welche gab ist unklar.

Momentan laufen dort Wiederansiedlungsversuche  mit Sterlet = ganzjährig geschont.

Der Hausen (Huso Huso) soll es früher ab und zu mal bis in die niederbayerische Donau geschafft haben, aber die kommen schon lange nicht mehr über die Kraftwerke.  Wenn man einen finge, dürfte man ihn offiziell aber nicht zurücksetzten.


----------



## LAC (6. April 2019)

Ich habe ein freund, der ist member im anglerboard und hat den namen acipenser, den kann ich sofort erkennen.  
Den acipenser oxyrinuchus und den acipenser sturio wovon hier gepostet wird, woran erkennt ein angler die denn?  Es wäre schön wenn von den profis hier im anglerboard, mal fotos von beiden störarten  einstellt werden und die erkennungsmerkmale genannt werden, damit die bordies bzw. angler sich ein Bild machen bzw. sie unterscheiden können.  
Nicht das ein angler den ganzjährig geschonten in der bratpfanne liegen hat, weil er glaubt, solch ein fremder fisch, gehört nicht in unserem gewässer. 
Das kann ich verstehen - er ist halt herr saubermann und da er den fisch nicht kennt bzw. die zwei nicht unterscheiden kann, ist es sicherlich schon zig male vorgekommen.


----------



## fishhawk (6. April 2019)

Hallo,



LAC schrieb:


> Den acipenser oxyrinuchus und den acipenser sturio wovon hier gepostet wird, woran erkennt ein angler die denn?



Hab noch keinen der beiden live gesehen, aber soweit ich mich erinnern kann, sollen die ringsum die Afterflosse Knochenplättchen haben, . 
Waxdick nur hinter der Afterflosse und Baeri dort gar keine .



LAC schrieb:


> st es sicherlich schon zig male vorgekommen.



Glaub ich nicht, so viele wilde Störe steigen doch gar nicht in unsere Gewässer hoch. Und oft darf man dort, wo sie noch vorkommen, überhaupt keine Störe entnehmen. 

Die wirklichen Problem für die Störbestände sehe ich eher in den massiven Veränderungen der Lebensräume.


----------



## LAC (6. April 2019)

Das ist meistens so, wenn lebensräume egal welcher art, massiv verändert werden, da sie andere aufgaben erfüllen sollen, dann kann es sein z.b. bei einem gewässer, das die fauna  und flora  sich nicht mehr wohl fühlt bzw. verendet.
Ich glaube, das die meisten angler diese störarten nicht unterscheiden können.
Ich begrüße es, das wir uns hier für den erhalt bzw. wiedereinbürgerung des störs einsetzten, das ist jedoch in meinen augen höhere mathematik für den angler und nur ganz wenige wissenschaftler beherrschen dieses. Jedoch sehr interessant sind die einzelnen antworten.
Wir sollten lieber vor der haustür kehren und im heimischen fließgewässer artenschutz betreiben, da würden wir viel mehr erreichen z.b. bei den nicht angelbaren kleinfischarten, damit ein ausgewogener fischbestand entsteht.
Nun sind wir angler und einige sagen sich, warum soll ich mich für die nicht agelbaren kleinfischarten einsetzten, auch das kann ich verstehen, weil er eine andere denkweise hat - für die haben geschäftstüchtige die put und take anlagen gemacht, die ja auch ein problem sind für unsere natur - in dk hat der staat schon mehrer anlagen verboten bzw, zu gemacht, da sie eine gefahr für die einheimische fischfauna waren.

Hier mal etwas mehr:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Europäischer_Stör
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atlantischer_Stör


----------



## fishhawk (7. April 2019)

Hallo,



LAC schrieb:


> für die haben geschäftstüchtige die put und take anlagen gemacht, die ja auch ein problem sind für unsere natur



Jede Fischzuchtanlage kann ein Problem für die Natur sein. Ob da dann drin geangelt wird oder nicht halte ich für weniger wichtig.

Deshalb plädiere ich aber nicht gleich für die Schließung aller Fischzuchtanlagen.

Geschlossene Gewässer halte ich z.B. für weniger gefährlich als die Freilandhaltung in Netzgehegen. 

Gut geführte P&T-Anlagen finde ich sogar gut, weil sie ne bestimmte Klientel von Anglern aufnehmen und damit Druck von Naturgewässern nehmen.



LAC schrieb:


> im heimischen fließgewässer artenschutz betreiben



Warum nur im Fließgewässer?

Die Vereine, die ich kenne, kümmern sich auch um Kleinfischarten in Baggerseen etc. .  Manchmal gibt es dafür auch Zuschüsse aus der Fischereiabgabe.


----------



## LAC (7. April 2019)

@ Fishawk
Hier wird etwas verwechselt, ich meinte keine fischzuchtanlage sondern ein put und take see für angler, die sind zum teil große Probleme, nehmen aber den druck auf, wie du es erwähnt hast, da sie sonst im angelverein landen und fische fangen wollen, ohne dafür etwas zu tun grob gesagt, sie sind aber hilfsbereit und helfen beim bau des vereinshaus - ist ja auch wichtig, damit man beim bierchen sich mit dem neuen besatz befasst, 

Bei Fischzuchtanlagen, sind meistens profis am schaffen und einige haben einen guten ruf, da auch der transport sehr gut durchgeführt wird - so kenne ich es und einige sollen nicht so gut sein. Ich kann da aber nichts zu sagen, da ich immer den besatz bei den guten anlagen vor mehr als 30 jahren  bestellt habe für unser fließgewässer in westfalen.

Und hier wo es um die störarten bzw. den Wildlachs in europa förmlich geht, da sind nicht nur fischereibiologen gefragt sondern noch andere wissenschaftler. 
ZB: das renaturierungsprojekt an der skern au in dänemark, war nordeuropas teuerstes naturschutzprojekt - ich sage einmalig. Dieses projekt wurde mehrfach ausgezeichnet. Da ging es aber nicht nur um die Fische, sondern um die wasserqualität u.a. auch im Ringköbingfjord  z.b. die Okeraustragung, d.h. die entwässerung der landwirtschaftlich genutzten Felder. Die grundstücke wurden vom staat von den landwirten gekauft und vieles mehr. Die sichtweite im fjord war mal 1, 5 m die ist förmlich durch die landwirtschaft zusammen gebrochen und wir können vom glück reden, denn wenn sie zusammengebrochen wäre durch die Industrie , wie es in deutschland der fall war, dann wäre da gewässer biologisch tot gewesen, dieses war es nie. Das war an der Skjern au nicht, deshalb ist hier nie der lachs ausgestorben gewesen und heute halt werden von hier die Lachse nach deutschland für die Fließgewässer verkauft. 

Durch die Okeraustragung verbpilzten die eier vom held - eine maränen art, die hier noch vorkommt  und ich für wissenschftliche zwecke gefangen habe, für das rhein projekt. Und zu meiner zeit stand die Bachforelle auf der roten liste, das sie in westfalen in den kleine nebenbächen ihr eier ablegte, die jedoch verpilzten, da im winter wenn sie leicht, die Sauerlandlinie mit salz vom Schnee und eis befreit wurde und die Bachforellen eier verpilzen dann - obwohl salz eine Bachforelle vertragen kann aber nicht die eier. Vielleich sind heute Auffangbecken gebaut worden, zu meiner zeit jedoch nicht.
Hier mal einig fotos vom dän. Wildlachs center / zuchtanstalt.

Du hast recht, wir können uns nicht nur für fische nicht nur in fließgewässer einsetzen  selbst in bomebentrichter sind sie wichtig. *lach
Gruss 







​

​


----------



## fishhawk (7. April 2019)

Hallo,



LAC schrieb:


> ich meinte keine fischzuchtanlage sondern ein put und take see für angler,



Das meinte ich schon auch, aber für mich ist da wenig Unterschied.  Künstlich angelegte Gewässer mit gezüchteten Fischen. Warum sollen da Angelseen für die Natur gefährlicher sein, als Mastgewässer, wo die Fische mit Netz gefangen werden?

Und wenn im Mündungsbereich der Skjern Au Netzgehege mit Mastforellen oder Zuchtlachsen wären, könnte das den Wildlachsbestand sicher stärker gefährden als ein Forellensee in Ufernähe. Auch Profis machen Fehler.

Aber ich denke, die Dänen wissen schon was zu tun ist.

Kann man nur hoffen, dass sich  in Deutschland auch mal ne skandinavische Sichtweise durchsetzt.

Umweltschutz für den Bürger um die Natur nutzen zu können, statt gegen den Bürger, um ihn aus der Natur auszusperren.

Wobei ich gegen einzelne Nationalparks nichts hätte.


----------



## LAC (7. April 2019)

@fishhawk 
Wir liegen an einer kleinen Au in DK, die den besten Fischbestand nach meinen Unterlagen von den kleine Auen vor ca. 10 Jahren in DK  hatte. An diesem Fließgewässer war früher eine Zuchtanstalt angeschlossen, trotz Sicherung, kamen aus dieser Zuchtanstalt Regenbogenforellen ins Fließgewässer - die normal in diesem Gewässer nicht leben, jedoch die Fauna gewaltig neg, beeinflusst haben. Sie kamen jedoch nur bis zu einer Staustufe, da kam ich dann und habe sie gefangen, die holten sich den Tauwurm förmlich schon aus der Luft. Und oft habe ich das Spiel mal Anglern gezeigt. Diese Au hatte den besten Äschenbestand von den kleinen Auen in DK.  Nun ist das Fließgewässer vom Staat renaturiert worden, die Staustufen sind geschliffen und durch Steinschüttungen hat man die Aufstiege erzielt - tolle Arbeit im Sinne der Natur. 
Es ist eine private Au, d.h. die Eigentümer haben das Fischereirecht.  Nun angele ich seit jahren in diesem Gewässer und habe festgestellt, das der Äschenbestand förmlich zusammen gebrochen ist, da u.a. auch jetzt der Hecht aus dem Ringköbing Fjord aufgestiegen ist und in seinem kleinen Revier richtig aufräumt, aber auch der Fischreiher.  Ich habe dort Hechte von über 1 m Länge gefangen, das ist 1/4 der Auenbreite.  Hinzu kommen die ganzen Nerzfarmen die Dänemark hat, da sind sie ja Weltmeister drin und einige Naturschützer, befreien diese "armen Tiere", wie in den Medien berichtet wurde, wurden mehrere tausend Tiere befreit, die ein ganz großen Schaden in der Natur bzw. im Gewässer anrichten, was der Naturschützer gar nicht glaubt oder kennt, er sieht nur die Haltung in der "Zigarrenkiste" .
Nun ist Dänemark ein kleines Land, hat jedoch über 7000 km Küste, das lockt natürlich den Angler an  und da sie festgestellt haben, das mit dem Tourismus Geld gemacht werden kann - wird dieser gefördert z.B. der Angeltourismus indem man Meerforellen vom Touristikverband in der Ostsee besetzt, damit der Angler wieder kommt. Ob das von der Wissenschat alles richtig ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Und die schlauen Bauern, buddeln ein Loch - freuen sich über das Grundwasser und werfen Fische rein - alles im Sinne der Angler -  ich sage der Geldmacherei. 
Ich erwähnte mal  hier im Board vor Jahren, das der Angler demnächst mit dem Tretboot mit Mama zum Meeresfischen fahren kann, da sind dann große Netzkäfige nur für Mefos,  Lachse oder Goldbrassen bzw. Meeräschen drin, die der Angler je nach Geldbetrag fangen kann. Da bekam ich eine pn von einem Boardie, dass dieses schon in Japan der Fall ist.  

Wir alle machen Fehler - daraus lernt man, außer man macht sie bewusst.
Nationalparks, finde ich auch gut, zurück zum stör, ich kann es nur begrüßen, wenn man sich dafür einsetzt. Er gehört in unseren Gewässern und sollte es kaum möglich sein, dann den Bürger informieren am Gewässer mit einer Fischartentafel, welche Fische mal dort gelebt haben. Ich habe an einigen Gewässern Fischlehrpfade erstellt   kamen gut an bei der Bevölkerung aber auch in den Medien besser als früher die Wettkampfangelei oder später und schöner ausgedrückt, das Hegeangeln. *lach weil ich da auch drüber gelacht habe.


----------



## BERND2000 (8. April 2019)

LAC schrieb:


> Ich begrüße es, das wir uns hier für den erhalt bzw. wiedereinbürgerung des störs einsetzten, das ist jedoch in meinen augen höhere mathematik für den angler und nur ganz wenige wissenschaftler beherrschen dieses. Jedoch sehr interessant sind die einzelnen antworten.
> Nun sind wir angler und einige sagen sich, warum soll ich mich für die nicht agelbaren kleinfischarten einsetzten, auch das kann ich verstehen, weil er eine andere denkweise hat - fr



Warum?
Hmmm...
In Deutschland hat der Fischartschutz eine lange Geschichte der Laien....und weniger der Gelehrten Fachkrafte als viele denken.
Der Laie so wie auch viele Wissenschaftler handeln aus intresse, aber viele Fachkräfte lehrnen einen Beruf um Geld zu verdienen.
Da ist es dann kein Wunder wenn so viele Laien unabhängig kritisch denken oder sich einbrachten..
Ich will mal mit dem Arzt Bloch https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marcus_Élieser_Bloch anfangen, der ja auch so etwas wie der Vordenker der Deutschen Forschung um Fische ist.
Dann gab es einen Deutschen https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stephan_Ludwig_Jacobi, der künstliche Befruchtung und die Forellenzucht austüftelte und von Fachkräften zunächst ausgelacht wurde.
Viele Erhaltungsversuche von Lachs, Stör, Schnäpel wurden schon um 1880 von naturwissenschaftlich interessierten Laien versucht.
Andere Laien wie Häpke berichteten anderen interessierten Laien von den Versuchen.
Es sind oft die Berichte von interessierten Laien, die schon vor über 100 Jahren errschreckend genau bescheid wussten.

Auch die Wiederansiedlungen von Wanderfischen um 1980 wurden oft von Laien begonnen.
Teilweise aber auch von Wissenschaftlern, die zu Laien wurden weil sie es wichtig fanden und Sie dafür nicht bezahlt wurden.
Es waren oft Laien die sich für Fischpässe einsetzten, den Gewässerausbau oder die Verschmutzung und Überfischung kritisierten.
Ich vermute die Kritiker verteilt über alle Berufe und nicht mal auffallend oft unter Fachkräften, denn nur wenige verbinden Hobby mit Beruf.
(Beruf = Berufung, von wegen, man sucht im Hobby einen Ausgleich. Berufsausbildung = Geld)
Vordenker waren oft Interessierte und nicht bezahlte Fachkräfte.


So ist das heute oft auch noch, Kritik kommt von den Interessierten und selten von den für den Schutz bezahlten Fachkräften.
Letztere sind Angestellte die für Ihr Wissen bezahlt werden oder mit Ihrem Wissen Geld verdienen wollen.
Solche Dinge Wie die Verbreitung von Fischarten, wurde oft von Fachkräften ermöglicht und angepriesen, auch werden sie oft verwendet um Kritik von Interessierten auszuhebeln...sie haben letzendlich Fischereiquoten, Wehre und Wasserbau oft abgesegnet.
LAC Du hast Mir ein Buch eines Laien empfohlen, der dort eine Fachkraft zitiert.
Wissenschaftler sollten sich immer der Wahrheit und dem Gemeinwohl verpflichtet fühlen und nicht die Wünsche der Politik bedienen.

Auch Laien können Wissen schaffen und lange die Natur studieren, dazu braucht es keine Lehrer sondern nur Intresse.
Auch wenn man vielleicht wissenschaftliches Arbeiten auf der UNI erlehrnen muss, um anerkannter Wissenschaftler oder (gelehrte)Fachkraft zu werden.


----------



## LAC (8. April 2019)

@BERND2000
Bernd, ich gebe dir ja recht. Auch laien können viel bewegen im positiven aber auch im negativen sinne. Ich bin ein alter mann, jedoch habe ich mich in meinem leben viel für die heimische fischfauna eingesetzt und auch viel bewegt und für meine tätigkeiten im aquatischen bereich, auch umweltpreise erhalten.  Nun laufe ich nicht auf den ohren d.h. ich habe im laufe der Jahre an schulungen teilgenommen auch prüfungen abgelegt und scheine erworben u.a. das ich angler beraten und im landschaftbeirat vertreten kann. Bin fischereiberater, und darf auch elektrisch fische fangen, wenn´s jedoch ins wissenschaftliche geht, war ich so schlau, das in wenigen tagen, die besten wissenschaftler das problem auf den tisch liegen hatten. Inzwischen sind einige freunde geworden und einige schon verstorben. 
Bei gesprächen beim ministerium, wo auch wissenschaftler als berater arbeiten, kam ich mit den wissenschaftlern an, die sich speziell mit mein vorhaben befassen. Das habe ich jahrzehnte gemacht und so entwickelte sich im laufe der jahre eine weltweite verbindung zu den wissenschaftlern - für wissenschaftlich zwecken habe ich Ihnen sogar haie aber auch andere fischarten besorgt. Auch auf boote gesessen wo die einheimischen mit dynamit gefischt haben wo die polizei aber auch der bürgermeister dabei war.  45 jahre in dienste der natur -
Nun habe ich ein geschultes Auge und war mal ein guter taucher, d.h. ich habe mir die fische auch unterwasser angesehen, wie sie sich verhalten usw. auch personen wie hans hass kennen gelernt  und so wurde ich oft an expedition eingeladen von japan bis zu den bahamas. Habe auch kollegen verloren und aus 70 m tiefe geborgen bzw. ein kind geborgen unter der eisfläche einer talsperre und selbst den tod in die augen geschaut - herzinfarkt   

Wenn´s ums die wissenschaft geht, wie hier beim stör, bin ich ein laie, weil ich mich damit noch nie befasst habe und auch nicht werde, da ich ganz andere aufgaben habe, die mir den Kopf zerbrechen, deshalb sage ich bye, bye aus diesem thread  - ich verliere kostbare zeit, da ich alles schon gesagt habe. 
Tschüß jungs, und wenn ihr die ersten erfolge beim stör verbucht - kurz eine pn senden.

Das muss belohnt werden, dann werfe ich eine runde, wenn ihr mal nach dk zum heringsangeln kommt


----------



## Hecht100+ (8. April 2019)

Gestern Abend im WDR ‚Wunderschön Eine Reise durch die Uckermark‘ wurde gezeigt, wie dort im Oderbruch Störe gezüchtet und dann als 
Jungtiere ausgesetzt wurden. Sendung in der WDR Mediathek vorhanden.


----------



## MarkusZ (9. April 2019)

An 1:16:30 werden die Störe vom IGB besetzt. 

Leider kein Anglerverteter dabei, sondern eine Frau vom NABU.

Wieder ne PR-Chance verpasst.


----------



## Nemo (9. April 2019)

MarkusZ schrieb:


> Leider kein Anglerverteter dabei, sondern eine Frau vom NABU.



...die musste danach ja auch noch Kormoraneier ausbrüten.


----------



## LAC (28. April 2019)

Hallo Jungs,
habe mal einen kleinen blick hier im thread gemacht - wollte mal sehen was so in der zwischenzeit gelaufen ist.  Wie ich sehe - nicht viel. Ich hoffe die profis d.h. die wissenschaftler sind am gewässer und führen besatzmaßnahmen durch,  damit nichts falsch gemacht wird und die angler helfen dabei, damit sie mal mal einen stör sehen.


----------



## NaabMäx (19. März 2020)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
was ist Status an der Staustufe Geestach? 
Sind die Reperaturarbeiten abgeschlossen?
Ist die Große Fischtreppe wieder / noch in betrieb?
Stiegen /steigen Störe bis über die Staustufe auf?
Laicht die in der Elbe unterhalb Geestach, oder nur oberhalb? Beides?
Spielt bei der Auswahl der Laichplätze, der Tiedehub eine Rolle? Laicht er also im Tiedebereich oder nur in Tiedefreien bereichen?
Sind vor der Staustufe Geestach bereits passende Zuflüsse, die vom Stör zum Laichen genutzt werden?
Gibt es Vermehrung unterhalb / oberhalb der Staustufe? 
Wird nach wie vor Nachzucht erzeugt und gesetzt?
Wie dezimieren die Netzfischer die aufzubauende Störpopulation. (Denke in Netzen verenden die meisten.)
Wenn ja: Sind die Störwanderruten in der Elbe bekannt und vor Netzfischern geschützt?

mfg
NM


----------



## Dorschgreifer (19. März 2020)

Die Situation an der Staustufe ist unverändert, bleibt auch noch einige Zeit so, ein Aufstieg ist aber vorhanden, es wird jetzt versucht bestmöglich eine Leitströmung hinzubekommen, damit der Aufstieg von den Fischen auch gefunden wird.

Aktuell steigen noch keine Fische auf, weil noch zu früh, außer es verirrt sich mal einer, eigentlich haben die Erstbesetzten die Laichreife noch nicht erreicht.

Laichbereiche wären definitiv oberhalb der Staustufe und außerhalb der Tiedenbereiche, unterhalb gibt es keine geeigneten Habitate.

Ja, es gibt noch einige weitere Flüsse auf Niedersächsischer und Schleswig-Holsteiner Seite, in die sie zum Laichen aufsteigen können und dort wurde neben der Elbe auch reichlich besetzt.

Nachzucht findet auch weiter statt.

In wie fern die Netzfischer später Einfluss haben ist schwer zu sagen, zum Glück gibt es davon nur noch 2 oder 3 im Elbbereich.

Viel mehr Sorgen macht mir die Elbvertiefung......

Ein paar besetzte Fische bis 1,5m wurden ja schon von Fischern in der Nordsee (Esbjerk und weiter nördlich bis Norwegen)  gefangen und die sind nach festhalten der Markierungsnummer lebend wieder zurück gesetzt worden.


----------



## Laichzeit (19. März 2020)

Die Staustufe Geesthacht war bis man den Fischpass zugeschüttet hat, für Störe erwiesenermaßen passierbar. Ab und zu ging ein sibirischer Stör durch. Das ist momentan wohl die häufigste Störart in deutschen Gewässern.


----------



## NaabMäx (19. März 2020)

Danke Männer für die aufschlussreichen Infos.
Wann wäre denn theoretisch die Fische so weit für die erste Laichwanderung? 
Und ist ab dem Zeitraum an, ein Erfolgsnachweis des Wiederansiedlungsprojektes geplant, wenn ja wie soll das von Statten gehen?

mfg
NM


----------



## Dorschgreifer (22. Oktober 2020)

Für diejenigen, denen Gewässer und Fische nicht ganz egal sind, stelle ich hier einmal den Link zu einer Petition ein, bei der ein Interesse an einem Ende der Zerstörung unserer Gewässer gezeigt wird.

Dort soll unter anderem der Stör wieder angesiedelt werden und einen Bestand aufbauen. So etwas wird durch den Verbau von Gewässern zu Nichte gemacht. Ein Besatz mit Stören findet dort z.B. gerade heute wieder statt.

Also, wer ein Interesse an natürlichen Gewässern hat, kann sich dieser Petition anschließen:

https://eko-unia.org.pl/petitionen/p_4


----------



## Michael.S (22. Oktober 2020)

Beim Fischsterben im Sommer in der Elbe wurde auch ein stattlicher Stör im Watt gefunden , der stammt wohl aus dem Besatz der Oste und war warscheinlich ein Rückkehrer


----------



## NaabMäx (22. Oktober 2020)

Ich komm mal drauf zurück, dass die Störe im Frühjahr / Sommer laichen.
Ob wohl die Elbe / Geesthacht in der Zeit für sie Durchgängig ist.

Hab grad dies im Netz gefunden
Diese Demo fordert Passierbarkeit ab diesen Herbst, was ja noch besser wär.
Warum liest man da blos nix von den Anglern / Vereinen / Verbänden? Oder sind die beim NABU mitgelaufen?
https://www.kreiszeitung-wochenblat...rangert-fisch-huerden-an-staustufe-an_a171626 

Da die im Juli war, die frage, gibts Neues?


----------



## Dorschgreifer (23. Oktober 2020)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Da die im Juli war, die frage, gibts Neues?



Die Lockströmung funktioniert wieder und die Nordanlage ist offen und in Betrieb:






						WSA Elbe  -  Homepage - Neue Lockströmung am Wehr Geesthacht in Betrieb genommen
					

Heute hat das Wasserstraßen- und Schifffahrtsamt Lauenburg am Wehr Geesthacht die neu gebaute Lockströmung in Betrieb genommen. Sie erleichtert Wanderfischen den Aufstieg an der Nordseite der Wehranlage. Konkret geht es um zehn Rohrleitungen, durch die eine zusätzliche Strömung - Leitströmung -...




					www.wsa-lauenburg.wsv.de


----------



## Dorschgreifer (23. Oktober 2020)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Warum liest man da blos nix von den Anglern / Vereinen / Verbänden? Oder sind die beim NABU mitgelaufen?
> https://www.kreiszeitung-wochenblat...rangert-fisch-huerden-an-staustufe-an_a171626




Man muss nicht immer was lesen und trotzdem kann man was bewegen, auch leise..., im Hintergrund und direkt mit den Behörden 

Ich kann zumindest sagen, dass auch Angler und Verbände da waren und sich einsetzen.

Sehr viele Vereine und Verbände sind mittlerweile Mitglieder in der Gesellschaft zur Rettung des Störs. Ich selbst bin Mitglied in 2 Vereinen und Vorsitzender eines Verbandes, die dort Mitglied sind. Wir ermöglichen und unterstützen die Besatzmaßnahmen.... Und das, obwohl man diese Fische wahrscheinlich niemals anglerisch nutzen kann.

Wenn man nach Vereinen und Verbänden fragt, sollte man sich aber mal fragen, was tun Angler, die nicht organisiert sind......

Und selbst in den Vereinen und den Verbänden sind es in der Masse die Vorstände und maximal eine Handvoll einzelner Mitglieder, die Interesse zeigen und sich engagieren und die Arbeit leisten...

Von der großen breiten Masse sieht man kaum jemanden, wenn es um Fischschutz, Wiedereinbürgerungen, Naturschutz, Erhalt von Gewässern, Besatz und solche Dinge geht..... Und die hätten so viel Macht, wenn sie sich mal bewegen  würden..., da bewegt sich aber kaum einer...., leider....

Es können auch einzelne Angler und Privatpersonen Mitglieder bei der Gesellschaft zur Rettung des Störes werden und die Wiedereinbürgerung fördern... Einfach Antrag ausfüllen, 50,-€ pro Jahr zahlen und zumindest schon einmal finanzielle Unterstützung leisten... Ganz viele Info's zum Stör und allem drum und dran findet man hier:






						Gesellschaft zur Rettung des Störs - Mitgliedschaft
					






					www.sturgeon.de
				




Manchmal muss man einfach weniger Schnacken und weniger laut sein, z. B. in der Presse, sondern einfach selbst die Beine in die Hand nehmen und selbstständig loslaufen und nicht immer auf andere warten.

Also auf, auf, jeder kann, wenn er nur will


----------



## NaabMäx (23. Oktober 2020)

Lieber Dorschgreifer,
es gibt keinen Grund sich angegriffen zu fühlen. Ich hab nur Fragen gestellt zu dem was ich gelesen hab.
Man sollte über gutes auch berichten.

Vermutlich weist du, dass ich am anderen Ende von D wohne. Und die Elbe nicht grad zu meinen Hausgewässern gehört, geschweige den zum Gewässersystem. Am Donaugewässersystem gibts leider auch Baustellen. Man kann ja von einander lernen.

Da der Elb-Stör einen strategischen Stellenwert besitzt, wäre es da nicht sinnvoll, für alle angelnden / fischenden Elbanrainer (Gewässersystem) sowie den Küstenfischern eine verpflichtende Abgabe für so eine Schlüsselprojet einzuführen?  
Ebenso wäre ein verpflichtende Abgabe von allen Elbnutzern wünschenswert, die den Nutzen zu lasten der Fische ziehen / gezogen haben.

Als Angler sollte man auch Fischliebhaber sein, und es keine Rolle spielen, ob der Fisch selber anglerisch nützlich ist. Der Stör ist Wegbereiter.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (26. Oktober 2020)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Lieber Dorschgreifer,
> es gibt keinen Grund sich angegriffen zu fühlen.



Oh, das ist dann falsch rüber gekommen, angegriffen habe ich mich keinesfalls gefühlt. Ich wollte nur einmal darstellen, dass die Masse der "normalen" Angler keinerlei Interesse an solchen Projekten hegt, aber es jeder könnte und habe den Weg dazu aufgezeigt.



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Da der Elb-Stör einen strategischen Stellenwert besitzt, wäre es da nicht sinnvoll, für alle angelnden / fischenden Elbanrainer (Gewässersystem) sowie den Küstenfischern eine verpflichtende Abgabe für so eine Schlüsselprojet einzuführen?



Die Idee ist ja nicht schlecht, nur wir haben jetzt ja schon 2 Klagende Angler, die gegen die normal Fischereiabgabe in 2 Bundesländern klagen... und bei der Fischereiabgabe werden ja sogar noch für Angler interessante Fische gefördert....  Ich möchte da nicht wissen, wie die dann richtig hoch fahren...



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Vermutlich weist du, dass ich am anderen Ende von D wohne. Und die Elbe nicht grad zu meinen Hausgewässern gehört, geschweige den zum Gewässersystem. Am Donaugewässersystem gibts leider auch Baustellen. Man kann ja von einander lernen.



Ja, weiß ich und deshalb auch der Link zur Gesellschaft, da sitzt das geballte Fachwissen..., da steckt hier kein Verein oder Angler so weit drin, wie die Gesellschaft.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (26. Oktober 2020)

Michael.S schrieb:


> Beim Fischsterben im Sommer in der Elbe wurde auch ein stattlicher Stör im Watt gefunden , der stammt wohl aus dem Besatz der Oste und war warscheinlich ein Rückkehrer




Gibt es da eigentlich einen Beleg für? Um das bestätigen zu können müsste man die Markierung haben und für ein Rückkehrer war der mir eigentlich zu klein. Es gibt leider momentan so viele, die ihre privaten Zuchtstöre unerlaubt in offenen Gewässern entsorgen, dass eine Zuordnung nur von Experten möglich ist. Deswegen bin ich da immer etwas zurückhaltend..., ob das wirklich ein Acipenser Sturio ist. Mir ist aktuell kein einzige bestätigter Fang im Elbeeinzugsgebiet bekannt, sondern nur aus der Nordsee, außerhalb von Deutschland.

Es gibt ja 3 Hauptbesatzgebiete im Elbeeinzugsgebiet, zum Einen die Elbe bei Lenzen, dann die Oste und die Stör.

Erste Besatzaktionen waren 2008 bei Lenzen, dann 2009 die Oste und die Stör. Geschlechtsreife wahrscheinlich frühestens nach 10 - 17 Jahren und Laichzeit ist meist der Sommer.


----------



## Michael.S (26. Oktober 2020)

Zu klein würde ich nicht sagen , der war immerhinn über einen Meter , gefunden wurde er ca 2-3 km vor der Ostemündung








						Dramatisches Fischsterben in der Elbe: Strafanzeige gestellt
					

KREIS CUXHAVEN. An der Nordseeküste von Cuxhaven sind in den vergangenen Tagen an mehreren Orten Hunderte tote Fische angeschwemmt worden.




					www.cnv-medien.de


----------



## NaabMäx (26. Oktober 2020)

Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Die Idee ist ja nicht schlecht, nur wir haben jetzt ja schon 2 Klagende Angler, die gegen die normal Fischereiabgabe in 2 Bundesländern klagen... und bei der Fischereiabgabe werden ja sogar noch für Angler interessante Fische gefördert....  Ich möchte da nicht wissen, wie die dann richtig hoch fahren...



Bin ich froh, das du nicht angefressen bist.

Keine Ahnung um was es bei den Klagen genau geht und warum?

Selbst wenn der Stör nicht in absehbarer Zeit beangelt werden kann, so ist er ein Wegbereiter, heißt gewässerbaulichen Anstrengungen in der erforderlichen Größenordnung für den Stör,  - da profitiert jede andere Fischart mit. (Beispiel Geesthach)
Das schließt auch die Zucht und den Besatz von Stören mit ein, weil nur so die Grenzen und Fehler erkennbar sind.
Also ist die Ausrede das so ein Projekt nur den Stören dient, die absehbar nicht beangelbar sind, an den Haaren herbei gezogen.

Die genaue Verwendung / Aufteilungsschlüssel der Fischereiabgaben weis ich auch nicht.  
Wenn sie sich das nicht leisten können, kann man eine Härtefallklausel einbauen.
Wenn sie das Geld lieber anderweitig verwendet sehen, sollte man analysieren, was davon im Störprojekt eh mit gedeckelt ist, und was offen,
da es natürlich auch andere bedrohte Fischarten gibt, die ebenso Aufmerksamkeit verdienen und geg. Maßnahmen bedürfen.

Die Frage wäre dann, ob man parallel vorgehen muss / kann /soll - also Sinnhaft? Oder ob es die Zeit erlaubt ein Musterlernprojekt durchzuführen um anderweitig Fehler zu vermeiden. Oder ob aus Zustandsgründen sofort / parallel zu handeln ist.

Wenn die Klagen, weil Geld aus anglerischer Sicht verblödelt wird, wäre das nachvollziehbar. Da hilft nur Transparenz und eine plausible Kosten / Nutzen Aufstellung.



Die Kunst allen alles recht zu machen, ist die Kunst die keiner kann.
mfg
NM


----------



## Dorschgreifer (27. Oktober 2020)

Michael.S schrieb:


> Zu klein würde ich nicht sagen , der war immerhinn über einen Meter , gefunden wurde er ca 2-3 km vor der Ostemündung
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Fundort ist kein Indiz für seine Herkunft, eine Markierung hat er nicht und ich bin nicht in der Lage alle Störarten zu unterscheiden. und "über 1m"wäre für einen Acipenser Sturio nicht groß.., das ist ein Jungfisch.

In sofern, ohne DNA-Analyse kann kaum jemand sagen, was das für einer ist... und der Besatz von zig Fremdarten macht das extrem schwer... Angler wissen kaum noch, wie sie sich verhalten sollen. Den Acipenser muss man zurücksetzen, alle anderen muss man eigentlich entnehmen..., ganz schwierige Geschichte.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (27. Oktober 2020)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Bin ich froh, das du nicht angefressen bist.
> 
> Keine Ahnung um was es bei den Klagen genau geht und warum?
> 
> ...



mit der Klage meine ich diese und ähnlich läuft noch eine 2 in einem anderen Bundesland:





__





						Die Fischereiabgabe in Schleswig- Holstein
					

Moin zusammen,  ich trenne dieses Thema mal von Anglerdemo ein wenig ab, da ich hier ja (mit Unterstützung einiger anderer Angler) als Privatperson aktiv bin.  Im letzten Jahr habe ich mich einmal intensiv mit den Zuwendungen aus der Fischereiabgabe und dem Fischereiabgabeausschuss...




					www.anglerboard.de
				




weiter eingehen möchte ich darauf nicht, das würde jeden Rahmen sprengen.

Geesthacht ist ein gutes Beispiel, wie schnell aber auch jede Maßnahme durch ein technisches Problem am Bauwerk ganz schnell gen "0" gefahren werden kann. Idealerweise würde man solche Bauwerke komplett entfernen... Macht man aber aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen wegen der Schifffahrt nicht. Insofern sieht man grundsätzlich schon, welchen Stellenwert Natur und Artenschutz in der Gesellschaft überhaupt hat.

Die Aufzucht der Störe ist extrem schwierig und schon einige Male ist es nicht zum Laichen gekommen, weil zum Zeitraum X muss alles auf den Punkt stimmen, sonst war es das.

Idealerweise Laichen Fische natürlich, unter natürlichen Bedingungen. Dafür bedarf es aber Rückbauten in den Gewässern. Am Beispiel unserer Stör (Fließgewässer in SH) sieht man aber, dass Wasserbau vor allem geht, bei uns schütten sie gerade diverse Bereiche mit Tonnen an Steinen zur Deichsicherung voll..., Von Natur sieht man da kaum noch etwas..., die Steinschüttungen haben sämtliche Schilfbestände in den Schüttungsbereichen platt gemacht und wurden bis zur Deichkrone hochgezogen... Eine Ecke, an der wir ganz starke Querdervorkommen (Larven der Neunaugen) hatten, gibt es jetzt keine Mehr, weil deren Lebensraum jetzt voller Steine liegt, die dazu auch noch Abfallprodukte der Kupferherstellung sind..., also chemisch belastet.

Hier in Deutschland ist leider noch so viel im Argen, was das angeht, dass mir schwindelig wird... Es geht in Deutschland rein um Geld, und sonst um nichts. Leider....


----------

